# 2010/2011 long island snow season



## docsgmc

first sign of snow here on nov 8 2010.....i hope its going to be a good year for us..


----------



## EdNewman

We'll see. I'm hedged with half pre-paid contracts and half pay as it snows so no matter what, I am covered.


----------



## aperfcrcle

any bets on when the first event will be? I got $20 on Dec 19th


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Snow???????????????*

Accu in their extended shows snow for the 5th? Here we go!!!!!


----------



## EdNewman

TWC shows sunny and 0% chance of precip for the 5th.


----------



## aperfcrcle

these guys got their heads so far up their arses I dont even believe they can predict a forecast 24 hours in advance. It was raining almost all day and the weather reports for the town I was in said "sunny and mild".... need I say more..


----------



## paponte

No snow yet! We need another two weeks to finish up jobs were on before it snows. After that it can do whatever it wants!


----------



## EdNewman

Flurries in the forecast, better sharpen the plow and load up the spreaders. lol. I concurr with two more weeks. I just started a trenching job which I'd like to get done. Then, let it snow!


----------



## paponte

Yeah, just seems way too fast this year for some reason. I'm not in the mood yet, been real busy working on finishing up for the season. Everything is ready to roll with the exception of changing fluids on two plows, and some more staking. The funny thing, I just got two signed contracts back in the mail yesterday from September! I love how people heed the 15 day withdrawal notice!


----------



## aperfcrcle

people keep talking "mid December storm". Who knowsss


----------



## EdNewman

I know, I still have people that haven't made a decision yet. They are too busy. Funny thing will be when it starts snowing and they call me all frantic I will be... too busy for them.


----------



## paponte

Haha, got another one faxed over today, people are unreal! I hear there's potential for a Sunday storm?!? I have to look into this one a little further.


----------



## EdNewman

Scored one more today too! Guess the flurries got them all scared, lol.


----------



## aperfcrcle

paponte;1141240 said:


> Haha, got another one faxed over today, people are unreal! I hear there's potential for a Sunday storm?!? I have to look into this one a little further.


I think Sunday is all rain, they are predicting the one that might actually give us some accumulation for mid next week. I scored 2 more today as well, doesnt bother me one bit! keep them comin. payup


----------



## bluerage94

Going upto the mid 40's for the weekend........


----------



## paponte

Yeah. all i see is rain also. I have to find out where this gentleman is getting his info from. Well, got some machines to deliver!


----------



## aperfcrcle

we got quite the storm today


----------



## paponte

Haha, I had two of my subs call me up... "You ready, let's go!". I guess everyone has the itch. I need to get this week in to finish up cleanups then it can snow all it wants.


----------



## ShorePower

There may be a chance of a freeze up Monday night? Maybe salt/ sand for Tuesday AM. I'll keep hoping. This rain sucks.


----------



## aperfcrcle

anyone going out to salt tonight? I hear an inch is expected to freeze.


----------



## nymustang50

most likey not because havent had time to put the sander in my buddies truck so damn busy me working and him hanging out with his kid so i hope i dont got to do it in the morning...


----------



## aperfcrcle

haha I had a few customers call and ask if I was already.. Its sticking to the pavement now so we'll see...


----------



## EdNewman

Trying to decide.


----------



## bluerage94

Let's see what the morning brings...


----------



## docsgmc

hmm this is not what i expected to see at 12 am.....will we go out?????no one knows


----------



## EdNewman

Go start salting. Its bad out. I'm on the LIE at 106/107. Road is closed and covered in snow.


----------



## aperfcrcle

EdNewman;1151928 said:


> Go start salting. Its bad out. I'm on the LIE at 106/107. Road is closed and covered in snow.


I think im gonna head out now after hearing that and watching the traffic report saying that roads are closed


----------



## EdNewman

Rock and roll boys! Up to 2" on the ground in spots


----------



## aperfcrcle

just got back in... It really wasnt that bad, I barely put any down... It will definitely be melted after rush hour I think.


----------



## FoxFord

Just got in from Riverhead & Southampton, not much either place but now we have 3" in Westhampton.
Time to put the plow on!


----------



## docsgmc

just got back....a good 5 hours worth of fun.....real light stuff....not a bad day


----------



## aperfcrcle

you guys actually pushed....?


----------



## paponte

That was a fun morning!! Nothing breaks till you have to actually use it!


----------



## paponte

No pushing but we salted and did walks at about half our places


----------



## bluerage94

That's a good way to start... a few things broke but now at least we have time to fix it


----------



## aperfcrcle

bluerage94;1152613 said:


> That's a good way to start... a few things broke but now at least we have time to fix it


agreed.. apparently we got another one on deck for the weekend.. lets see what happens.


----------



## paponte

Were watching that one, has the possibility of being something major but it can go out to sea. The dates do tend to coincide with last year's blizzard.


----------



## bluerage94

Do you guys know anyone who is good and reasonable for sander repairs? Been using RBR...but its getting a bit pricey...


----------



## EdNewman

Not sure where you are. I use RW truck for plows and spreaders. 516-756-3666. They are in Farmingdale.


----------



## paponte

What do you need done? Everyone is expensive now most guys getting $95hr. We do most of our stuff in house. Mike isn't bad at RBR, and we have used RW as well in the past. RW has a place in Babylon also.


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Its a Start!!*

Went out at 2am Tuesday am (could not sleep) planned on a 4am start.....all needed sidewalks done and lots treated as well....only pushed 2 of my lots that face north that had a good 2 inches!!! What are you guys paying for a 50lb bag of Cal Chloride pellets? I paid $13.50 for 94% product at a place in copiague....good deal? payup


----------



## EdNewman

I keep thinking some sort of rock salt crusher or sifter just can't seem to come up with something simple and cheap. Would be much cheaper than bags. Even just buying by the tin would probably be cheaper.


----------



## ShorePower

Starting to look a little better for our chances this Sunday.


----------



## paponte

That seems to be the going rate for pellets. You can get mixed products for cheaper, but they are mostly sodium so it really isn't cheaper when you think about it. Calcium is the most effective product you can use.

Looks like it's going to be hit or miss again for the weekend, but we will be ready either way!


----------



## EdNewman

8 of the 9 computer models show it going offshore and us getting nothing. 1 shows us getting walloped.


----------



## ShorePower

Accuweather has the east end getting 4_6 inches by monday am


----------



## EdNewman

Looks like we may be getting a few inches. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## aperfcrcle

i hope it waits alittle longer.. I am in between spreaders at the moment and I am still waiting on the new one to come. If we get something I might have to sub out salting.


----------



## paponte

I keep getting flashbacks from last year, all the models showing out to sea. We ended up with 26"!! Finishing up some work today, and everything will be ready to roll by tomorrow afternoon. I'm not taking any chances with my pants down, as it's the exact same weekend too.


----------



## nymustang50

paponte;1156951 said:


> I keep getting flashbacks from last year, all the models showing out to sea. We ended up with 26"!! Finishing up some work today, and everything will be ready to roll by tomorrow afternoon. I'm not taking any chances with my pants down, as it's the exact same weekend too.


Yeah I know the same weekend I hope it hits like last years..


----------



## aperfcrcle

accuweather says no dice now.


----------



## ShorePower

aperfcrcle;1157281 said:


> accuweather says no dice now.


Amazing how we went from definite snow sun into,mon to now a 20%chance on sunday. No point in getting any hopes up.


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Same Weekend*

Holy Cow! It is same weekend....19th Blizzard started....Rangers were in Philly just like tomorrow too. Thats too funny! Im thinking it goes straight out to sea. A couple of inches would be nice at the least.


----------



## aperfcrcle

E-MAN NY;1157457 said:


> Holy Cow! It is same weekend....19th Blizzard started....Rangers were in Philly just like tomorrow too. Thats too funny! Im thinking it goes straight out to sea. A couple of inches would be nice at the least.


ya, except this time there will be no snow lol


----------



## EdNewman

Isn't that what they were saying this day last year. They will let us know how much snow we will get as soon as it stops snowing.


----------



## paponte

Well everything appears to be a dud. I've come to the conclusion that plowing on LI is like a married man getting laid. Every once in a blue moon you get it good, but more than often chances are you ain't getting ****!


----------



## aperfcrcle

this blizzard is crazy!! i cant keep up


----------



## ShorePower

After hyping this east coast storm for the past week, and it never happening, Now accuweather starts a whole new weeklong media hype for a "HUGE " snowstorm on Christmas. Ha! We will just wait and see. I remember reading back in the summer the farmer's almanac. Said cold and dry for Long Island this winter. Sometimes it's scary how accurate that little booklet can be.


----------



## aperfcrcle

might get in some salting tonight.. they are saying a slushy inch today with temps in the 20's tonight.


----------



## plowinli

paponte;1158121 said:


> Well everything appears to be a dud. I've come to the conclusion that plowing on LI is like a married man getting laid. Every once in a blue moon you get it good, but more than often chances are you ain't getting ****!


My wife tells me I'm going to get some action on Sunday evening so boys get your plows ready it's going to snow!!!!


----------



## paponte

plowinli;1165735 said:


> My wife tells me I'm going to get some action on Sunday evening so boys get your plows ready it's going to snow!!!!


LOL, I better hit up the old lady just to double our chances! I wish you luck!!


----------



## bob coco

*Wow, the Long Island tread came out of the archives!!!*

LOL, Both plows are freshly painted, The Dump truck has a brand new big alternator with dual batteries,New rear brakes, brand new quiet mufflers for the guy driving it (ditched the Flow Masters) and I rebuilt the complete A-frame and quadrant on the Unimount and replaced every bolt and pin and even swept out the summers dirt from under the floor matts. Oh yeah, I fixed the loose antenna wire on the radio too. Okay it can snow now!!!!!


----------



## aperfcrcle

I am not to sure if I believe the hype again.. This is set up way to similar to last weeks "Blizzard" that was going to "cripple the northeast I-95 corridor. I think we wont know until Sunday morning.


----------



## paponte

You got it! Even our weather subscription can't tell us yet. total waste of money! They keep throwing the B word around, but the models aren't making sense how they are setting up. I should have been a weatherman.


----------



## D Mack

paponte;1166075 said:


> You got it! Even our weather subscription can't tell us yet. total waste of money! They keep throwing the B word around, but the models aren't making sense how they are setting up. I should have been a weatherman.


Then you to would have a job where you could be wrong everyday and still make between $200,000 and $700,000 a year


----------



## aperfcrcle

We got one model taking it up the coast... and its the 1 of the 3 models that is always wrong. Its going out to sea, we will be lucky to see a coating to 2". And thats all I have to say bout that.


----------



## paponte

Yeah I'm starting to get the same feeling. I honestly don't want it. It's going to be a Monday morning storm after a holiday, and I am leaving on Tuesday. Fun fun fun.


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Big Nothing....Maybe?*

You guys are right...i pay freakin $75 a year for Weathertap.com...this is the last year i subscribe after 12yrs!!! The forecast has not changed in 4 days!! Exact same maps, forecasts, %s......they suck. Anyway Merry Christmas to all and hopefully we will get a little Sunday night.


----------



## ShorePower

Don't rule this one out just yet. Long island may get a plowable snow.

Noaa.gov. 
BASED ON THE MODEL BLEND USED...IT APPEARS THAT THERE IS A HIGH
END CHANCE TO A LIKELIHOOD THAT THERE WILL BE MEASURABLE SNOW FALL
EAST OF THE HUDSON RIVER...WITH THE BEST CHANCE OVER
CENTRAL/EASTERN CT AND LONG ISLAND...WITH THE BEST CHANCE OF
WARNING LEVEL SNOWS OVER EASTERN CT/LONG ISLAND - NOT SAYING
WARNING LEVEL SNOWS ARE NOT POSSIBLE FURTHER WEST...JUST THAT THE
BEST CHANCE FOR THEM IS OVER EASTERN PORTIONS OF THE CWA. IN ORDER
TO GET WARNING LEVEL SNOWS WEST OF THE HUDSON...IT WOULD TAKE A
SHIFT IN TRACK ABOUT 100 MILES TO THE WEST...THIS IN UNLIKELY BUT
STILL WITHIN THE REALM OF POSSIBILITIES. IT ALSO POSSIBLE (AND
MORE LIKELY THAN A 100 MILE WESTWARD SHIFT IN TRACK) THAT THE
STORM COULD TRACK FURTHER EAST THAN FORECAST...BRINGING AT MOST
ADVISORY SNOWS TO EASTERN AREAS...IF ANY PRECIPITATION AT ALL.

IN ADDITION TO THE SNOW...THERE WILL BE STRONG GUSTY WINDS WITH
THIS STORM. GFS BOUNDARY WINDS ARE 35 KT OR GREATER OVER CT/LONG
ISLAND (WITH 50-60 KT VALUES OVER THE TWIN FORKS/SE CT) LATE
SUNDAY NIGHT/MONDAY MORNING...WHILE ECMWF 925 HPA WINDS AROUND 45
KT IN THE SAME TIME FRAME. BASED ON THIS...WOULD THINK THAT AT
LEAST GUSTS TO WIND ADVISORY CRITERIA ARE POSSIBLE OVER EASTERN
CT/LONG ISLAND...AND MAYBE A TAD FURTHER WEST AS WELL. IT SHOULD
BE NOTED THAT IF THE MORE WESTWARD TRACK OF THE GFS BARES OUT
(ASSUMING THAT THE STRENGTH FORECAST OF BOTH THE GFS/ECMWF IS
CORRECT - THEY ARE WITHIN 1 HPA OF EACH OTHER MOST OF THE
TIME)...THEN HIGH WIND WARNING CRITERIA COULD BE MET OVER THE TWIN
FORKS/SE CT...AND MAYBE A TAD FURTHER W.


----------



## bob coco

ShorePower;1167404 said:


> Don't rule this one out just yet. Long island may get a plowable snow.
> 
> Noaa.gov.
> BASED ON THE MODEL BLEND USED...IT APPEARS THAT THERE IS A HIGH
> END CHANCE TO A LIKELIHOOD THAT THERE WILL BE MEASURABLE SNOW FALL
> EAST OF THE HUDSON RIVER...WITH THE BEST CHANCE OVER
> CENTRAL/EASTERN CT AND LONG ISLAND...WITH THE BEST CHANCE OF
> WARNING LEVEL SNOWS OVER EASTERN CT/LONG ISLAND - NOT SAYING
> WARNING LEVEL SNOWS ARE NOT POSSIBLE FURTHER WEST...JUST THAT THE
> BEST CHANCE FOR THEM IS OVER EASTERN PORTIONS OF THE CWA. IN ORDER
> TO GET WARNING LEVEL SNOWS WEST OF THE HUDSON...IT WOULD TAKE A
> SHIFT IN TRACK ABOUT 100 MILES TO THE WEST...THIS IN UNLIKELY BUT
> STILL WITHIN THE REALM OF POSSIBILITIES. IT ALSO POSSIBLE (AND
> MORE LIKELY THAN A 100 MILE WESTWARD SHIFT IN TRACK) THAT THE
> STORM COULD TRACK FURTHER EAST THAN FORECAST...BRINGING AT MOST
> ADVISORY SNOWS TO EASTERN AREAS...IF ANY PRECIPITATION AT ALL.
> 
> IN ADDITION TO THE SNOW...THERE WILL BE STRONG GUSTY WINDS WITH
> THIS STORM. GFS BOUNDARY WINDS ARE 35 KT OR GREATER OVER CT/LONG
> ISLAND (WITH 50-60 KT VALUES OVER THE TWIN FORKS/SE CT) LATE
> SUNDAY NIGHT/MONDAY MORNING...WHILE ECMWF 925 HPA WINDS AROUND 45
> KT IN THE SAME TIME FRAME. BASED ON THIS...WOULD THINK THAT AT
> LEAST GUSTS TO WIND ADVISORY CRITERIA ARE POSSIBLE OVER EASTERN
> CT/LONG ISLAND...AND MAYBE A TAD FURTHER WEST AS WELL. IT SHOULD
> BE NOTED THAT IF THE MORE WESTWARD TRACK OF THE GFS BARES OUT
> (ASSUMING THAT THE STRENGTH FORECAST OF BOTH THE GFS/ECMWF IS
> CORRECT - THEY ARE WITHIN 1 HPA OF EACH OTHER MOST OF THE
> TIME)...THEN HIGH WIND WARNING CRITERIA COULD BE MET OVER THE TWIN
> FORKS/SE CT...AND MAYBE A TAD FURTHER W.


After reading this and being very confused I took out all of the really big words and here's what I come up with,

BASED ON 
IT APPEARS THAT 
HIGHEND CHANCE 
TO A LIKELIHOOD 
WITH THE BEST CHANCE 
WITH THE BEST CHANCE 
- NOT SAYING
POSSIBLE 
BEST CHANCE 
. IN ORDERTO GET WARNING LEVEL SNOWS 
IT WOULD TAKE A SHIFT
THIS IN UNLIKELY BUT
STILL WITHIN THE REALM OF POSSIBILITIES.
IT ALSO POSSIBLE 
(AND MORE LIKELY ) THAT THE
STORM COULD TRACK 
FURTHER EAST THAN FORECAST..
.BRINGING AT MOST
IF ANY PRECIPITATION AT ALL.

LOL Only kidding, I hope we get hit with a long snow storm. My trucks are plowing by the hour this year.


----------



## snoway63

I stopped paying for those services last yr when I found out you can access the same models for free on NOAA web site, check it out, the latest model is showing at least 4 inches to possibly a foot if it verifies, its gonna be a now casting event


----------



## snoway63

2 models are now in agreement for us to get plowable snow


----------



## paponte

I would think we should get at least 2-4, but I'm not jinxing anything. We wouln't know till tomorrow night.


----------



## docsgmc

i hope so...we will wait and see


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Snow*

Wow!!! Just awoke to a Beautiful Christmas Morning....presents with kids, hot coffee and HOLY COW! I just looked at Weathertap and ACCU and both calling for what looks to be a 12 inch snowafll for us......more to follow as day goes on.....gotta go easy on the Stellas today at Christmas get together. Have a Merry Christmas all.payup


----------



## paponte

Yeah, most reports are showing 6-9 or 6-12. Gotta take it easy today after last night. Looks like we'll be working Sunday! 

I said it as soon as the sun started coming up this morning. the skies were bright red, even my wife noticed. I said tha'ts not a good thing. She's never heard of the old saying "red skies at night... sailors delight, red skies in morning... sailors take warning". Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## bluerage94

Merry Christmas...


----------



## docsgmc

merry christmas...bring on the snow


----------



## docsgmc

noaa weather states 6 to 12 inches for long island


----------



## EdNewman

Merry Christmas All! Looking like a definitely 6-12" for tomorrow. Eat well today, sleep well tonight and plow all day and night tomorrow.


----------



## snoway63

Anyone here about RBR losing alot of their accounts I know one large one they lost last yr at 1700 vets hwy, anyway trucks all ready to roll have fun guys, stay safe


----------



## aperfcrcle

Well its lookin good for tomorrow.. Have a good christmas guys, get ready for tomorrow!


----------



## paponte

Blizzard warning issued, with latest report of 11-16"

snoway63, what are you taking about 1700 vets? That's the new 7-11. If your talking about stop & shop, they haven't had that in years.


----------



## EdNewman

bob coco;1167430 said:


> After reading this and being very confused I took out all of the really big words and here's what I come up with,
> 
> BASED ON
> IT APPEARS THAT
> HIGHEND CHANCE
> TO A LIKELIHOOD
> WITH THE BEST CHANCE
> WITH THE BEST CHANCE
> - NOT SAYING
> POSSIBLE
> BEST CHANCE
> . IN ORDERTO GET WARNING LEVEL SNOWS
> IT WOULD TAKE A SHIFT
> THIS IN UNLIKELY BUT
> STILL WITHIN THE REALM OF POSSIBILITIES.
> IT ALSO POSSIBLE
> (AND MORE LIKELY ) THAT THE
> STORM COULD TRACK
> FURTHER EAST THAN FORECAST..
> .BRINGING AT MOST
> IF ANY PRECIPITATION AT ALL.
> 
> LOL Only kidding, I hope we get hit with a long snow storm. My trucks are plowing by the hour this year.


About that shift... unlikely things are happening. 12-16" or 11-18" depending on who you listen to, but definitely a big snow event.


----------



## snoway63

Actually i do that 7-11 1700 is across the street the low brown office complex by citi bank


----------



## chevykid

Wish it would snow tonight into 2mrw so we dont have to deal with monday mornings commute and all them a**holes on the roadways


----------



## paponte

I'm not sure who does that. I'm almost positive Brickman has the landscaping there. I know Control had it, and they were bought out by Brickman.


----------



## ShorePower

Finally. I know it's just December, but it feels like I've been waiting an eternity for it to snow. Can't wait.


----------



## paponte

plowinli;1165735 said:


> My wife tells me I'm going to get some action on Sunday evening so boys get your plows ready it's going to snow!!!!


You must have been up ALL night!! We've got a blizzard on the way! :laughing:


----------



## EdNewman

Starting to look like a repeat of last year. 1 to 2 feet or more. Yay!


----------



## linycctitan

Talking 40-60mph winds and thunder snows, with rates of 1-3" per hr late tonight! Be safe and smart out there tonight fellas. Best of luck to all. May your blades stay white and your pockets green!!



ShorePower;1169278 said:


> Finally. I know it's just December, but it feels like I've been waiting an eternity for it to snow. Can't wait.


Be safe out there Nick, I'm sure we'll be in touch!!


----------



## bluerage94

Looks like 18-24"...Anyone looking for any extra work?


----------



## Water Wizard

Anybody looking for a sub to do any commercial lots?


----------



## FoxFord

Hope everyone had a good nights sleep 'cos there'll be very little tonight!
6 - 12 forecast for us out east but we'll take it.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## paponte

Anyone handle garden city or westbury? I just got a call for two lots. give a buzz 631-582-8245


----------



## bluerage94

Anyone looking to do any work today, tonight, tomorrow,etc.. 
Commercial locations Islip, Babylon, Farmingdale, Melville, Huntington, Hauppauge.

Give me a buzz... 516-909-1068 Nick


----------



## paponte

Well that was a load of fun!  I'm sure glad most places decided to stay closed yesterday, saved a ton of grief for everyone. I got in at 3am this morning, and looks like we'll be going out this evening for some loader work. Apparently making sure every spot is open isn't a good thing, cause they have height restrictions on piles of snow. You just can't win, make short wide piles and they lose too many parking spaces. Open every space available and make piles... no good cause the piles are too high. I guess there's height restrictions on piles now. I'm confused.


----------



## plowinli

paponte;1169446 said:


> You must have been up ALL night!! We've got a blizzard on the way! :laughing:


I had action all night Sunday but it was out plowing, she must have know it was going to snow before she dangled that carrot. LOL 
I still have some loader work to do lots of piles to move.


----------



## aperfcrcle

what a crazy storm... to many hours with no sleep to count, to many customers asking me when I will be there.. Got everything done though.. There are still some lots out there that are just getting done now... A rite aid by one of my accounts just pulled up to the lot for the first time since the storm at 7 p.m tonight. They must have not been to pleased with that service..


----------



## bluerage94

Finally got some sleep last night...41hrs of pushing snow, while only getting a couple of hours sleep in between...now time to spend hours putting together invoices... Think I'm gonna get a couple of games of Black Ops in first...


----------



## ljbev

*storm*

Nothing like working for 24 hrs and getting nothing done, then starting final pushes from one end of LI to the other. I wish the boss got paid by the hour. x_wife who thinks I didn't work because I sat in one chair for 24 hrs with two phones and dispatched and directed 30+ guys on over 70 jobs, then left and worked for 36 more hrs with a three hour trucknap and my son driving at the end. Next three days cleaned up mistakes, blown snow, new customers WHO lowballers didn't show. Fielded bogus complaints form a seasonal account with 14 locations, who just likes to use phone and email to get their moneys worth. I love the ones how call and you go there with a truck....what do you mean you cant plow the 12 ft pile of snow with your pickup.

What happened to years ago when it usually started in evening and ended over night, done by morning? 2-4? 4-6? even 6-12. IDK


----------



## snoway63

got all my invoices out yesterday, learned to get them out before the snow melts, how amazing how they forget when its gone, also gained another account the other guys couldnt handle, gonna be a great winter.
Anyone notice all the newbies pushing snow across the highways this yr


----------



## snowman123

*plowing*

That was a great storm 21 hours out with NO break downs thank god. Now I am ready for the next storm like that.


----------



## snoway63

we may get a little something for the upcoming weekend around the 8th keep our fingers crossed


----------



## snowman123

*plowing*

Hope so we need another good snow storm.


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Blood Money!!!*

That storm was brutal!!! Cant we get 3-6 inches like we used to get? These 2 and 3 push storms are killing me. Hope everyone did good and made some $$$$ to pay off our wives Xmas credit cards!payup


----------



## aperfcrcle

I am hearing we might get something plowable on friday or saturday?? I am ready. xysport


----------



## E-MAN NY

*12 noon on 12-27, 2010*

This was around 12 noon when the storm started to pull out.....this was my 2nd push on this lot.


----------



## aperfcrcle

Nice pics E-man. I feel like a see your truck all over or im just crazy.. do you go around the northport / commack area?


----------



## snowman123

*great truck*

That is a nice set up you are running I am running pretty much the same set up as you except mine is a super cab.


----------



## paponte

Yeah, I'm waiting to get calls in regards to billing. I banged people with machine work. Really had no choice, drifts were crazy from the wind at alot of places.


----------



## ljbev

The ones that are the biggest PITA when it comes to service also are the first ones to call about their bills.


----------



## snoway63

Yeah Im waiting for the same thing here, but their also the ones who call to see when you'll be coming to their lot, actually i had my biggest pain who calls every hour during the storm was actually happy with their bill , they thought it would have been much higher, wish i knew


----------



## lawnboy11

My route is so long now that anyone who *****es about $ is GONE! See ya later.

No soup for you. One year.

I hope we get 2" this weekend. Blizzards suck.


----------



## nymustang50

Heard snow starting to fall Thursday night and wont quit till Saturday? Anyone else hear anything. Wondering if I should call out of my day job on Friday before they put me in for going to city to work...


----------



## paponte

Last I heard was 3-6 or 6-10 starting Thursday through Friday night.


----------



## ljbev

I like fri into sat better


----------



## linycctitan

ljbev;1178706 said:


> Nothing like working for 24 hrs and getting nothing done, then starting final pushes from one end of LI to the other. I wish the boss got paid by the hour. x_wife who thinks I didn't work because I sat in one chair for 24 hrs with two phones and dispatched and directed 30+ guys on over 70 jobs, then left and worked for 36 more hrs with a three hour trucknap and my son driving at the end. Next three days cleaned up mistakes, blown snow, new customers WHO lowballers didn't show. Fielded bogus complaints form a seasonal account with 14 locations, who just likes to use phone and email to get their moneys worth. * I love the ones how call and you go there with a truck....what do you mean you cant plow the 12 ft pile of snow with your pickup.*
> 
> What happened to years ago when it usually started in evening and ended over night, done by morning? 2-4? 4-6? even 6-12. IDK


C'mon man! What about all the times I called in and you were sleeping?? Just kidding!

* I love the ones how call and you go there with a truck....what do you mean you cant plow the 12 ft pile of snow with your pickup.*
Hey, I wonder who this could be? Glad that wasn't our mess! Ever do anything for them? Should I add them back on my list?


----------



## ljbev

Meeting with that a**h*le at 200 today let u know


----------



## ljbev

Btw pile still there,when I toldhim how much he said let the dumoster stay there till spring.


----------



## linycctitan

Nice! I'm sure that's a nice iceberg now. Burying dumpsters and fire hydrants are my two biggest pet peeves, there's no reason for that pile to be there, other than they either don't know what the hell they're doing or don't care. Maybe both, who knows. Keep me posted. Talk with you later.


----------



## snoway63

thats how we tell a newbie from an experienced plow operator, and its a shame i see it all the time


----------



## aperfcrcle

Latest says 6"-10" Friday going into Saturday over central long island. They are watching a band of heavy snow that will obviously depict what locations get that 6-10" total. They are saying if the band doesnt hit to still expect up to 6". I am ready to go again, need new wipers though.. the ice build up on the other storm tore my brand new wipers up.. I was getting out in between every stop to clean them off.. that storm was out of control.


----------



## Water Wizard

Anyone need a sub for commercial lots. Looking to line something up now rather then waiting for the last minute like last time. Ended working for the same guy I've been for the last 6 yrs but I dont want to anymore, been saying it for 2yrs but I keep going back, I'm done.

00 F350 EC
Diesel
8'bed
8' Western (just reborn)


----------



## aperfcrcle

Water Wizard;1183686 said:


> Anyone need a sub for commercial lots. Looking to line something up now rather then waiting for the last minute like last time. Ended working for the same guy I've been for the last 6 yrs but I dont want to anymore, been saying it for 2yrs but I keep going back, I'm done.
> 
> 00 F350 EC
> Diesel
> 8'bed
> 8' Western (just reborn)


If you have a spreader I could _possibly_ use you.. I'll let you know.


----------



## paponte

Yeah, I'm seeing 6-9 starting Friday afternoon into Saturday now. Sure as hell beats a weekday storm. Been playing mechanic at the shop fixing stuff from the last storm, and had a pickup towed out yesterday heading to the tranny shop. Hope that one don't hurt too much. I'm licking my chops here thinking about my free lunch! *wink *wink. LOL


----------



## ljbev

I can't afford to buy myself lunch right now.....hope someone sends me a check before friday, could be ugly


----------



## bluerage94

December 26,2010 storm...billing cycle ends Jan 20,2011...Net 30...Should get paid end of Feb...I hope....


----------



## paponte

ljbev;1183876 said:


> I can't afford to buy myself lunch right now.....hope someone sends me a check before friday, could be ugly


I hear that one, I wouldn't hold my breathe though.


----------



## Lawn-Islander

hey guys, sorry to make my first post one of this nature... 

but i just wanted to say 'Hello' and offer my help to anyone seeking a hard-working 26yr old with a new snowblower & truck in the islip area... my name is james... 516-901-9025

i'm not trying to get accounts doing your driveway with this post - what i'm looking for is to get involved with a busy company / or honest individual - who needs reliable help... i've worked residential lawn sprinklers for 3 years and want to make snow removal a worthwhile source of winter income.

sorry once again for the intrusion - just looking for work ussmileyflag


----------



## aperfcrcle

paponte;1184273 said:


> I hear that one, I wouldn't hold my breathe though.


Not for nothing but dont you guys put due dates and late fees in your contacts???


----------



## snoway63

This storm that is coming is a norlun trough that is hard to predict amounts but as of now we look good to get clobbered as of the latest computer model with at least 6" to maybe 12-14" the trough sets up on top of Long Island so get ready, I know im set to roll


----------



## snoway63

aperfcrcle;1184490 said:


> Not for nothing but dont you guys put due dates and late fees in your contacts???


Yes I do depending on the customers billing cycle weather they are 15 days or like most 30 day then its 15%


----------



## snowman123

Hope we get a great storm we need one.


----------



## snoway63

Lawn-Islander;1184334 said:


> hey guys, sorry to make my first post one of this nature...
> 
> but i just wanted to say 'Hello' and offer my help to anyone seeking a hard-working 26yr old with a new snowblower & truck in the islip area... my name is james... 516-901-9025
> 
> i'm not trying to get accounts doing your driveway with this post - what i'm looking for is to get involved with a busy company / or honest individual - who needs reliable help... i've worked residential lawn sprinklers for 3 years and want to make snow removal a worthwhile source of winter income.
> 
> sorry once again for the intrusion - just looking for work ussmileyflag


Welcome to the site,
Do you have a plow on your truck also or just a snowblower


----------



## snoway63

Snowman
are you doing town plowing or did you start commercial lots


----------



## snowman123

I am doing town plowing right now and would like to get in to commercial lots as well.


----------



## linycctitan

Well we'll see what happens this time, NWS already issued a Winter Storm Watch and even they are calling for 6-10 for Fri-Sat. More reliable sources are hinting at a "Good Ol' Fashioned Northeast Snowstorm" for mid-week, next week. Could we be back in the pattern? Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## paponte

aperfcrcle;1184490 said:


> Not for nothing but dont you guys put due dates and late fees in your contacts???


Absolutely, the storm was only a week ago, so good luck getting a check that fast. Commercial accounts are net 30... if your lucky. When you have to lay out tens of thousands of dollars to cover events, you will know how it feels. More of a waiting game for reimbursement.


----------



## paponte

James, you might be better off picking up some driveways of your own. You would make a heck of alot more than subbing for someone with only a blower.


----------



## ljbev

Impatiently waiting


----------



## Water Wizard

aperfcrcle;1183689 said:


> If you have a spreader I could _possibly_ use you.. I'll let you know.


Thanks but I don't have a spreader.


----------



## paponte

No kidding. Just got another salt delivery this morning, and when i was emptying out one of the spreaders i blew the drag chain, so I get to replace that after lunch. Stopped by the tranny shop this morning, waiting to hear what the damage for that is going to be. I'm figuring about $3k. At least I'm good at digging holes.


----------



## bluerage94

Definitely know about digging holes...the problem is I keep throwing my money into the holes...


----------



## lawnboy11

....stupid money holes! payup

I hope we get like 2 or 3 inches.

Just enough to work and not enough to destroy me or my stuff.

I hope we get a decent snow during the week next week too though!


----------



## aperfcrcle

just looked at the models again... I really dont think we will get 6'', boston will get it this time. We will see what happens.


----------



## paponte

I don't see us getting any more than 6", looks like we'll be plowing but MA and CT will be getting the 6-9. Next week looks interesting three possibilities.


----------



## pldann86

This site is pretty good...Talk about the models and other stuff before the tv does
A few tv Mets are on it

http://www.americanwx.com/bb/index.php?/forum/11-new-york-cityphiladelphia-metro/

You have to register for free to see the pretty pictures


----------



## paponte

Who needs a weather service? My prediction for this storm is 0-12+. The next one too.


----------



## aperfcrcle

paponte;1186474 said:


> Who needs a weather service? My prediction for this storm is 0-12+. The next one too.


haha probably more accurate then half the clowns out there.. Looks like its going to start being plowable around rush hour, not getting me out to plow during rush hour though.. I will be with bluerage playing call of duty till its over haha.


----------



## paponte

> Looks like its going to start being plowable around rush hour, not getting me out to plow during rush hour though.


Yeah that's what I'm thinking. I'm debating if I should head out before then and do a little pre-treat since we all know we wouln't be touching anything till rush hour(s) are over. This way we wouln't be dealing with hardpack. supposed to be low twenties tonight.


----------



## nymustang50

paponte;1185191 said:


> No kidding. Just got another salt delivery this morning, and when i was emptying out one of the spreaders i blew the drag chain, so I get to replace that after lunch. Stopped by the tranny shop this morning, waiting to hear what the damage for that is going to be. I'm figuring about $3k. At least I'm good at digging holes.


What transmission shop you use? Sorry off topic.


----------



## ljbev

Rush hour in this case could last a while. Is it ever easy?


----------



## aperfcrcle

paponte;1186520 said:


> Yeah that's what I'm thinking. I'm debating if I should head out before then and do a little pre-treat since we all know we wouln't be touching anything till rush hour(s) are over. This way we wouln't be dealing with hardpack. supposed to be low twenties tonight.


ya, town trucks are already out pre-treating... I can't do that because my sander is still down and i have been doing all my sanding by hand... luckily all my lots arnt to big haha


----------



## bob coco

aperfcrcle;1186543 said:


> ya, town trucks are already out pre-treating... I can't do that because my sander is still down and i have been doing all my sanding by hand... luckily all my lots arnt to big haha


I left you a message about sanding. I have a 2.5 yard sander truck just sitting.
Bob


----------



## aperfcrcle

bob coco;1186587 said:


> I left you a message about sanding. I have a 2.5 yard sander truck just sitting.
> Bob


Did you? My phone has been acting up lately.. Private message me your number and I will let you know if I could use you.. Probably not going to need you this storm but I could use you in the future for sure.. Thanks!


----------



## bluerage94

Watching the snow melt as it hits the ground...


----------



## ljbev

Slushy inch or so my prediction


----------



## bluerage94

Feels like I'm at the casino....Come'on 2 inches...If nothing else, Gonna go Salt some lot's later...


----------



## lawnboy11

I'm over in the Garden City area and I just got home from putting CaCl down at all the houses I do. Pre-vent de-fense! Don't think I'll need to shovel or snowblow anything later and this way any little puddles and such won't freeze overnight. Though pre treating like I did might have been more wasteful than not, I guess better safe than sorry. Also, my customers know I'm all over that shiznet and a few bucks is better than no bucks.Thumbs Up


----------



## docsgmc

good thing i don't have a plow,,,,,its still at the shop getting warranty work done.....nothing but problems for me:realmad:


----------



## ljbev

Good thing it didn't snow cause I haven't stopped all day and I still haven't even hooked up my truck


----------



## paponte

Some storm!


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Quick hit!*

Getting calls for salt!!! Quick half inch here since 3pm...really comming down now...back edge of snow is about 5 miles west. Oh well, looks like a salt event.


----------



## EdNewman

1-2" in Hauppauge... to plow or just salt. Only going to be 31 tomorrow.


----------



## docsgmc

next time.....it was snowing good in bayshore nothing in Hicksville


----------



## snoway63

EdNewman;1186935 said:


> 1-2" in Hauppauge... to plow or just salt. Only going to be 31 tomorrow.


same situation here dont want to leave to crusty snow but how to justify guess Ill have to go take a look at the lots, sometimes this stuff is worse when left


----------



## ljbev

Midd island went to sand snowing like madd turned around


----------



## snoway63

if its a low traffic area overnight if you have 2 inches i would clear it so its not an ice rink in the morning when they arrive for work, but if its high traffic i would hit it with sand/salt mix


----------



## snowman123

The weather channel says their could be a good snow storm Tuesday night all the way through Thursday night lets hope and pray that would be a great storm for us.


----------



## snoway63

that would be nice, also heard something for sat anyone else hear that


----------



## snowman123

Ya I also heard that.


----------



## snoway63

just read an update from upton could possibly get 2-4 tommorrow night if everything connects right


----------



## aperfcrcle

just got in.. scraped a few lots and put some sand down.. I think i hit mine right at the point before everything started to freeze.. whatever was down has turned to ice so I am glad i scraped them up. 

As far as tomorrow night... they royally screwed todays forecast up so I am not really going to believe what they say...


----------



## bluerage94

Just back from the north shore.... Centerport got 2" and Huntington was close...


----------



## ShorePower

NWS calling for 3-5 inches on eastern Long island by tommorow am. If thats anywhere as accurate as yesterday's predictions, i guess we might see flurries


----------



## linycctitan

Woo-Hoo! Big storm!! Got to do 1 sidewalk!!!



ljbev;1186973 said:


> Midd island went to sand snowing like madd turned around


Must not have been too busy since you posted while you were out on the road!!:laughing:

Just kidding. Maybe we'll talk later.


----------



## paponte

We salted and did walks, that was all. Hey, it's still money.


----------



## ljbev

Salting is the easiest money u get in this racket....I kinda **** driving around pushing buttons instead of piles. Plus I only drove 160 miles. Sent my other 2 trucks out before. BTW......I still need a check or some more credit cards


----------



## paponte

> I kinda **** driving around pushing buttons instead of piles


Drive? You don't drive You SIT around and press buttons... on your phone!! LOL :laughing:


----------



## ljbev

Sometimes......what's wrong w that. Why do you think I had kids.....Love? Ha.....no motorcons on blackberry. .


----------



## paponte

Haha, I'm just jealous mine are still playing video games.


----------



## ljbev

I'm tired is it really gonna snow tonight or they just kidding again


----------



## ShorePower

I think its only going to be from Exit 70 east on the forks.


----------



## aperfcrcle

just checked new 12 traffic and weather... judging by the traffic cams, looks like the line is at exit 62 on the lie... coming down quite good out there... should be a bust east of that, bed time. 

by the way, just bought a saltdogg TGS07. I am quite anxious to try it out!


----------



## ShorePower

got 1.5inches in Manorville. I guess i'll scrape some accounts today to make weds clean up a little easier.


----------



## linycctitan

paponte;1187817 said:


> Drive? You don't drive You SIT around and press buttons... on your phone!! LOL :laughing:


A sign you know him too well!!!:laughing:

Although he was actually driving when I saw him Friday, but his son was keeping his seat warm for him. lol


----------



## linycctitan

ShorePower;1188823 said:


> got 1.5inches in Manorville. I guess i'll scrape some accounts today to make weds clean up a little easier.


Yeah, 1 to 2 inches east of 112, west of that only got a coating. I heard 4-5 though out on the eastern forks.

We'll see what this week brings.


----------



## bluerage94

Montauk...6 inches....where did this all come from...


----------



## paponte

Had about 1-1.5" this morning. went out and salted and did walks. Thought it was going to be a waste of time, then got a call from a church we do. We don't plow the entire lot for them prob just a little over half. They were running out of spots and wanted the rest cleared, so I spent a couple of hours in the loader and pushed back all their piles while I was there. I really need to put a radio in there!


----------



## ljbev

Just another night of sleeping with the phone in my hand. Can't have a few beers watch jets loose I mean win???? Another restfull night


----------



## nymustang50

paponte;1189639 said:


> Had about 1-1.5" this morning. went out and salted and did walks. Thought it was going to be a waste of time, then got a call from a church we do. We don't plow the entire lot for them prob just a little over half. They were running out of spots and wanted the rest cleared, so I spent a couple of hours in the loader and pushed back all their piles while I was there. *I really need to put a radio in there!*


I hear you on that I keep forgetting my headphones for my iphone when I use my friends.. Hopefully the storm on Tuesday and Wednesday turns out promising..


----------



## snowman123

Hope it doesn't turn out to be a guessing game and the snow adds up.


----------



## tjdozerman

Anyone out able to tell me where I can pick a few ton of bulk salt?. May be in a little pinch this week if it snows much. Thanks


----------



## snoway63

RBR in Islandia on old suffolk ave or barrosso sand and gravel in CI


----------



## aperfcrcle

anyone watch the fox 5 news? They basically said an easy 6" +. and their "confidence meter" is "high" hahah. They also said the national weather service may start issuing advisories as early as tonight! cross your fingers!


----------



## snowman123

My fingers are crossed lets see what happens.


----------



## paponte

tjdozerman;1189892 said:


> Anyone out able to tell me where I can pick a few ton of bulk salt?. May be in a little pinch this week if it snows much. Thanks


Were in Bay Shore on 5th avenue if your in a pinch.


----------



## snoway63

also a Barrasso off of connetquote ave in central islip


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Cutting edge Fisher 8'*

Hi guys, anywhere south shore that has cutting edges for my 8ft Fisher. Tired fo going up 110 to DeJana.


----------



## ljbev

There's a place in farmingdale I think its rcw or rc equip he does myers so not sure. U can prob get an aftermarket at rbr. 1434 old suffolk ave islandia by dave n busters


----------



## nymustang50

ljbev;1190897 said:


> There's a place in farmingdale I think its rcw or rc equip he does myers so not sure. U can prob get an aftermarket at rbr. 1434 old suffolk ave islandia by dave n busters


I think the place your thinking of is in West Babylon on Edison ave I believe its R&W or something along the lines like that.


----------



## tjdozerman

ok I found some salt. Got another question for you guys. Looking for a set of tire chains to fit 225/70 R19.5. anyone have any idea who might stock some


----------



## snoway63

try Truss on lakeland ave in bohemia they might


----------



## snoway63

sorry spelled it wrong its Triuss on johnson ave in bohemia


----------



## tjdozerman

Great thanks. Will check them tomorrow. Im new in this area and trying to find my way around and pick up some work. So If anyone needs a hand let me know


----------



## L.I.Mike

Town of Islip called me twice today so they are lining up their subs today.


----------



## snoway63

tjdozerman;1191367 said:


> Great thanks. Will check them tomorrow. Im new in this area and trying to find my way around and pick up some work. So If anyone needs a hand let me know


you should check out RBR especially since you have a loader they do some big parking lots let me know if you need where they are located


----------



## aperfcrcle

I was just at RBR today, nice guys over there would def. recommend them over dejana.. 

I am ready for tomorrow, just praying the storm isnt like the last one... that was to crazy and I didnt enjoy it to much..


----------



## snowman123

Hope it is a great storm as well.


----------



## paponte

I think we are going to have a repeat from last month. I hope everyone is ready!


----------



## ljbev

I'm still ready for a check


----------



## paponte

Haha, I actually got my first one in yesterday! That's a good sign! I'll have a loader in Hauppauge/Islandia/Central Islip, and a skid with a 1yd bucket or plow available on a trailer to move around if anyone needs.


----------



## linycctitan

Most are starting to agree, 12-20" from Nass/Queens border to Riverhead. Looking like it'll get heavy around 11 or 12 tonight, dump 2-3" per hour from then 'til about mid-morning, with "lighter" stuff before and after. Calling for big time thunder snows all across the Island. Should be interesting.


----------



## aperfcrcle

linycctitan;1192320 said:


> Most are starting to agree, 12-20" from Nass/Queens border to Riverhead. Looking like it'll get heavy around 11 or 12 tonight, dump 2-3" per hour from then 'til about mid-morning, with "lighter" stuff before and after. Calling for big time thunder snows all across the Island. Should be interesting.


I honestly dont think we will get anywhere near 20"... Im going to say 10"-12"


----------



## ljbev

Too bad they are always wrong. I will give you the updated forcast wed around noon


----------



## aperfcrcle

anyone else get a call from newsday about writing a business story on snow plowing?? Thinking of doing it just for the exposure..


----------



## paponte

aperfcrcle;1192358 said:


> anyone else get a call from newsday about writing a business story on snow plowing?? Thinking of doing it just for the exposure..


Yeah, they had me on the phone for about 15 minutes asking questions. I think they are looking for more residential companies.


----------



## bluerage94

Tired already...need a nap......


----------



## linycctitan

Time to try to get some sleep before the madness starts! See you boys out there.


----------



## paponte

I tried to go to sleep after dinner, but my kids don't seem to understand what the word quiet means. :crying:


----------



## aperfcrcle

cant we just have a nice 6", no wind snow?! no more blizzards!! haha


----------



## tjdozerman

If any of you guys get in a pinch or just need a hand I have a 04 dodge 1 ton with meyer plow and 07 john deere 80 hp tractor with loader down in Bay Shore. Been plowing for around 15 years but New to this area so give me a call. 631 320 6549 thanks all and be safe


----------



## paponte

It's official. Got my first shift all called in, and were loading salt as we speak. Everyone have a safe one, and make some money!! Again, any pinches and we can be reached at 631-582-8245. I also have a mechanic on standby too.


----------



## lawnboy11

yo yo yo!

Just got done. 10"-11" or so here in Garden City area.
Me and bro banged out 37 houses between 4:00am and 2:30pm today!
Snowblowers and shovels.
Got a new toro 2 stage and had fun!
Glad it wasn't 2 feet and 60mph winds again too :redbounce

gonna  tonight and  tomorrow!

Hope your storm went well.

Overall pretty easy to deal with here.

Peace out biznatches


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Just rolled in!!!*

I guess around 12 inches in Massapequa? This was a managable storm, i just wish i knew it was gonna quit at 8am. I started doing all account at 3am thinking it was gonna be a doozey! After all i could have done this in 1 shot bt waking up at 4am. Everything looks good though....nice morning melt too!!!


----------



## aperfcrcle

here in suffolk we got more than you... I started early and plowed with the storm, whats with people around here and waiting till the snow stops to plow 18" of wet, heavy snow? I saw so many people trying to bust down huge mounds to get into their lots, while i was pushing a 2" cleanup at 6:30 am... And I think i am dropping all my resis next year... I cant deal with it anymore... end rant. time to sleep


----------



## tls22

aperfcrcle;1194082 said:


> here in suffolk we got more than you... I started early and plowed with the storm, whats with people around here and waiting till the snow stops to plow 18" of wet, heavy snow? I saw so many people trying to bust down huge mounds to get into their lots, while i was pushing a 2" cleanup at 6:30 am... And I think i am dropping all my resis next year... I cant deal with it anymore... end rant. time to sleep


I could not agree more about the driveways...we drop half after last season...now somehow im back up to 20....wtf......they are apita and people have no sense of reality.....time for sleep here also


----------



## tjdozerman

Believe it or not I like dealing with the home owners.!! Send them my way


----------



## ISLDSNOWREMOVAL

can someone give me a link to the noaa snow fall for long island thanks for the help guys....keep pushing that white gold


----------



## paponte

Just got in now, did my 26hrs I'm good for a nap. Have to check totals, cause we did a heck of alot of stacking and hauling. I'm gonna feel my back tomorrow from bouncing around all night. Nite!


----------



## nymustang50

That was a pleasant storm thank god for not so much wind this time and the nice sun shine that came out. Whats the story for Tuesday next week anyone?


----------



## linycctitan

I am afraid something is going to go horribly wrong at some point this season, second storm that went as smooth as could be. Maybe it's because I am just subbing this year and don't have the issues & stress of being the boss? Whatever it is I hope it doesn't try to bite me!!


----------



## aperfcrcle

tls22;1194139 said:


> I could not agree more about the driveways...we drop half after last season...now somehow im back up to 20....wtf......they are apita and people have no sense of reality.....time for sleep here also


no sense of reality is like giving them a compliment.. It is just unreal because in the beginning of the season, before I took them all as customers, I told them that commercials are my #1 priority and they all understood then.. Now when a storm comes, i dread when the snow stops falling because my phone rings off the hook with these unreasonable people who want everything for nothing and want you to drop EVERYTHING to come and plow them out so they can go nowhere. And on top of that, they sit outside and watch you and tell you how to do your job... "CANT YOU JUST DO THIS????" I have a very small handful of people that dont give me any issues and those are the ones i go to first, they pay me when im done, nice and easy...


----------



## paponte

Screw residential. They are the first to complain about their "steep" bill too.


----------



## E-MAN NY

*I agree*

I agree, dump the residential!! I had problems with them, and once i got the commercials on board they were history.Going back to other night before storm started, is it me or is anybody else having a hard time shutting their eyes for a few? My kids were laughing because i kept looking out window every 15mins!! I tell people all the time that there is more stress involved in this business than you think!!! Hope everybody did well, looks like a clipper for Sat night maybe?


----------



## snoway63

Anyone notice alot of guys pushing across highways this yr, I almost t boned one that came flying out of a parking lot the other night , guess he thought he had the right of way since he had a strobe on top, had the same thing happen with a small payloader on vets highway.
I thought it was Illegal to do that.


----------



## snowman123

How did you do Snoway63 it was a great storm.


----------



## snoway63

snowman123;1196027 said:


> How did you do Snoway63 it was a great storm.


Did good, got done in 20 hrs, boy hope we get more, plus landed another lot a lowballer could'nt handle, so how did you do


----------



## aperfcrcle

snoway63;1195894 said:


> Anyone notice alot of guys pushing across highways this yr, I almost t boned one that came flying out of a parking lot the other night , guess he thought he had the right of way since he had a strobe on top, had the same thing happen with a small payloader on vets highway.
> I thought it was Illegal to do that.


i have noticed this too.. some of them leave some pretty nice size piles in the road to that if your not paying attention, can take your truck for a ride... It is illegal but I dont think i have seen anyone ever enforce it.. I dont know, i mean i can see if you were working a tiny lot and really had nowhere to put it.. but atleast clean your mess in the street up before you leave the place..


----------



## snowman123

I did great plowed for the town got 15 hours it was fun hope we get a lot more like that. If you are looking for anyone just let me know.


----------



## snoway63

snowman123;1196082 said:


> I did great plowed for the town got 15 hours it was fun hope we get a lot more like that. If you are looking for anyone just let me know.


yes definetly but how would you manage it with plowing for the town, kind of hard since your on their clock no?


----------



## snoway63

aperfcrcle;1196081 said:


> i have noticed this too.. some of them leave some pretty nice size piles in the road to that if your not paying attention, can take your truck for a ride... It is illegal but I dont think i have seen anyone ever enforce it.. I dont know, i mean i can see if you were working a tiny lot and really had nowhere to put it.. but atleast clean your mess in the street up before you leave the place..


From what I understand its like taking a loaded dump truck of snow and dumping it on your neighbors lawn not cool or legal, have to keep it on the property or they pay for snow removal, Guess they'll start enforcing it when some gets killed and then makes us all look bad, The ones i do see doing are big lots its the snow at entrances they are pushing out instead of into the lots,maybe a little education could work


----------



## snowman123

Ya your right it would be kinda hard although I could call you when I am done with the town and if you have work I can help you out.


----------



## snoway63

snowman123;1196094 said:


> Ya your right it would be kinda hard although I could call you when I am done with the town and if you have work I can help you out.


pm your phone number to me


----------



## snowman123

I just sent you my phone number.


----------



## aperfcrcle

snoway63;1196093 said:


> From what I understand its like taking a loaded dump truck of snow and dumping it on your neighbors lawn not cool or legal, have to keep it on the property or they pay for snow removal, Guess they'll start enforcing it when some gets killed and then makes us all look bad, The ones i do see doing are big lots its the snow at entrances they are pushing out instead of into the lots,maybe a little education could work


agreed.. I have seen guys making full passes straight out into the street on deer park ave, then stacking on the median.. who knows.. just a sign of the times, people really just dont care anymore... Just look at that video of the loader crushing the explorer in NYC during the last blizzard...


----------



## paponte

That's one thing that drives me up the wall when I see people doing that, and also very dangerous for the cross traffic. I had someone do it to me in Ronkonkoma. Very picky account, that wants every space open whether we get 2" or 2' and doesn't want snow stacked at the entrances cause then they can't see oncoming traffic getting out. So I'm in the machine removing snow and some yeehaw across the street pushes half his lot right across the hywy and makes a mound right next to my entrance. I waited till he was done, and back into his lot, then very politely took his pile and dumped it in his entrance way. I think he got the idea, cause when the truck turned around, he sat there for a while after he saw what happened. It's just very rookie and inconsiderate.


----------



## bluerage94

I love it when you're done plowing and you get a call that the sidewalk wasn't done....then you get there and see a mound of snow covering the walks that came from the guy across the street...Waiting for the next storm...


----------



## Lawn-Islander

well for just a guy and a blower i did alright, can't complain with 400$ for a days work i guess.... 

did one apt complex and 3 driveways.... took 9 hours.... still sore as hell!

wouldn't mind it 1x a week though until sprinkler season starts again! well maybe a couple inches less next time....


----------



## snoway63

Lost an account today being corporate sold the 7-11 at 1700 vets highway kind of glad has been a thorne in my side, and plus they payed the bill in full, but the new owner wants to get a cheaper plower for his lot said good luck have a nice day,
just so you guys know if you see it messy it isnt mine anymore LOL


----------



## bluerage94

Just heard a couple of inches overnight before turning to sleet and rain for the afternoon...


----------



## aperfcrcle

bluerage94;1200653 said:


> Just heard a couple of inches overnight before turning to sleet and rain for the afternoon...


soo you thinking plow or just salt event?


----------



## bluerage94

They way this winter is going it could turn into a foot of snow...


----------



## snoway63

Its gonna be one you have to watch closely to decide on salting or plowing or maybe nothing if it rains these type of systems are the ones i hate


----------



## snowman123

Hope it turns out to be something.


----------



## snoway63

Snowman, how do you like plowing roads,


----------



## snowman123

I like it it's not that bad people usually stay off the roads which is a good thing but once the morning comes it becomes a battle where I would finish one road and come back ten minutes later only to find people snow blowing the snow back in the middle of the road.


----------



## paponte

Don't think this is going to be much of anything. 1" overnight changing to sleet then all rain by morning.


----------



## snoway63

snowman123;1201184 said:


> I like it it's not that bad people usually stay off the roads which is a good thing but once the morning comes it becomes a battle where I would finish one road and come back ten minutes later only to find people snow blowing the snow back in the middle of the road.


never could get why people do that especially since it winds back up in their driveway has to be annoying


----------



## snoway63

paponte;1201189 said:


> Don't think this is going to be much of anything. 1" overnight changing to sleet then all rain by morning.


Have been watching the high up by canada not moving as predicted as of right now if it doesnt start to move could be in for a surprise tommorrow but we still have tonight to see if it starts moving any,its gonna be a nowcast like the rest of the winter has been


----------



## snowman123

I think they just want their house to look good for the time being.


----------



## paponte

Yeah, been watching it. I'll set my alarm for early and see what happens.


----------



## snoway63

my friend was called for salting to start at 1am for huntington


----------



## aperfcrcle

So I'm going to set the alarm for 4 seeing how we have a dusting already and all the weather channels don't even show snow.. wouldnt be surprised if I woke to 4 inches with these weather men..


----------



## aperfcrcle

Bareley an inch on the ground with temps to go up to 40 later.. Don't think I'm going out..


----------



## paponte

Nope, at 4am it was raining already.


----------



## bluerage94

Went out to do one customer and then got a call from two others that wanted the lots cleaned up before the bosses come in...gonna invest in a squeegee...


----------



## lawnboy11

Dudes.....
I work over in Garden City area doing resis with blowers and shovels. Just got back in, did all of my customers (with a shovel (3' wide scraper really)). About an inch of wet, sloppy, icy, snowy, cement-like slush out there. Maybe different further out east, but I'm glad I went out. Unless everything melts in the next 4 hours (and the rain is almost over) there will be sheets of ice everywhere tomorrow! Keep an eye out- you may want to salt/sand or plow even- but you know your specs better than me. Plus, money is always better than no money! I can't take the chance of that stuff not melting this afternoon and then freezing solid. Also sets up properties for easier end of this week snow removal!

Have fun!


----------



## aperfcrcle

lawnboy11;1202088 said:


> Dudes.....
> I work over in Garden City area doing resis with blowers and shovels. Just got back in, did all of my customers (with a shovel (3' wide scraper really)). About an inch of wet, sloppy, icy, snowy, cement-like slush out there. Maybe different further out east, but I'm glad I went out. Unless everything melts in the next 4 hours (and the rain is almost over) there will be sheets of ice everywhere tomorrow! Keep an eye out- you may want to salt/sand or plow even- but you know your specs better than me. Plus, money is always better than no money! I can't take the chance of that stuff not melting this afternoon and then freezing solid. Also sets up properties for easier end of this week snow removal!
> 
> Have fun!


you have good customers to pay you for something like this.. All my guys would yell at me for even coming by haha.. That little snow we had before the last big one, i did some plowing so it didnt turn into a sheet of ice the next day and I got chewed out by a few of my commercial customers.. "ITS BARELY 2'' WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING? USE YOUR HEAD!" etc etc etc. It was good feeling getting the call the next day from the same guy for sand though  ANYWAYSSS im sure i will get some calls for sand tonight. BY THE WAY if any of you were looking into the Salt Dog TGS07: GET IT, great spreader for the size and price.. and the vibrator shakes my 350 from front to back. :yow!:


----------



## paponte

lawnboy11;1202088 said:


> Dudes.....
> I work over in Garden City area doing resis with blowers and shovels. Just got back in, did all of my customers (with a shovel (3' wide scraper really)). About an inch of wet, sloppy, icy, snowy, cement-like slush out there. Maybe different further out east, but I'm glad I went out. Unless everything melts in the next 4 hours (and the rain is almost over) there will be sheets of ice everywhere tomorrow! Keep an eye out- you may want to salt/sand or plow even- but you know your specs better than me. Plus, money is always better than no money! I can't take the chance of that stuff not melting this afternoon and then freezing solid. Also sets up properties for easier end of this week snow removal!
> 
> Have fun!


Whether you plowed or didn't plow, if the temps drop your lot will be a sheet of ice in the morning. I can't charge for an inch of snow that turned to rain by 4am, on 2" trigger lots. All of my lots are bare pavement, and we didn't drop a plow. Only thing that sucks is all my residual salt is now gone from the lots, so anything will freeze now.


----------



## lawnboy11

paponte;1202243 said:


> Whether you plowed or didn't plow, if the temps drop your lot will be a sheet of ice in the morning. I can't charge for an inch of snow that turned to rain by 4am, on 2" trigger lots. All of my lots are bare pavement, and we didn't drop a plow. Only thing that sucks is all my residual salt is now gone from the lots, so anything will freeze now.


Yeah i wouldn't imagaine a plow would help much today.

I have lots of elderly customers who want 1/2" gone. One slip and fall (for an old person especially) is not worth the risk of being cheap. Good for me!

Everyone I saw today was very glad I was there, I told them better safe than sorry, but that I dislike these storms because I don't want to waste their money or my time and it's a hard call to make weather to go out and shovel (snowblow) or not. I won't charge full price of a 1"-4" snow but I will make it worth my while.

All resis so no 2" trigger. If I think it will melt I won't shovel a 1" snow, but this is 1" of thick slush with an ice crust on top and if that freezes tonight that would be bad.

I won't charge full price of a 1"-4" snow but I will make it worth my while.

I'm hoping for real actual snow of about 4" on fri. Then there's no ?.

I probably have a few too many customers anyway so if anyone *****es they go bye bye!


----------



## paponte

Looks like three storms on tap through Feb 2nd. Sure hope checks start flowing in soon!


----------



## lawnboy11

paponte;1202513 said:


> Looks like three storms on tap through Feb 2nd. Sure hope checks start flowing in soon!


yes looks like Jan 21st and 25th and Feb 1st?

mmmmm.....checks

Billing will be nice at the end of this month too.

Glad I bill per storm and didn't do pre-paid or seasonal prices!


----------



## bluerage94

Can't wait till the checks start coming...gonna be broke until then...


----------



## snoway63

same here waiting for the checks to roll in , hate when they owe for more then one at a time


----------



## aperfcrcle

mannn I was hoping i could get some sanding in tonight but it doesnt look like its going to drop below freezing


----------



## aperfcrcle

get ready for 3-6 tomorrow night and possibly some sanding tonight.. they are saying it could strengthen as it moved up the coast like the last one did, that would mean conn. and mass. would get pounded again and we could see another foot..


----------



## bob coco

*I'm getting ready right now!!!*

Just finished installing the truck side mount and I'm hooking up the wiring on my new Dodge for a Western Ultra mount and I just got a delivery from Snowblowers Direct. A 32" Ariens Professional w/12 volt battery start*. BRING IT ON BABY!!!!*


----------



## paponte

Looks like a good 3-6" for Friday morning, possible 8-10". Gonna be a fun morning commute!!


----------



## snowman123

Hope it turns out to be a good snow storm.


----------



## aperfcrcle

this is crazy.. Should we just expect a weekly plowable snow storm at this point?


----------



## nymustang50

aperfcrcle;1205004 said:


> this is crazy.. Should we just expect a weekly plowable snow storm at this point?


That would be nice.. payup


----------



## ShorePower

Storms at this rate are going to bankrupt me. Seems like all of my cash is spent each storm on fuel , labor and repairs. Not sure how much more I can float. When will the checks arrive?


----------



## aperfcrcle

this one should be cake. They are talking about the potential for alot of mixing now..


----------



## aperfcrcle

barely an inch here... im just going to wait till the end i guess???


----------



## bob coco

*Just got a call to Sand Where can I buy Salt Sand?*

Anyone know where to buy Salt Sand or straight salt bulk out East. I'm out in Sag Harbor I need about 2.5 to 3 yards.


----------



## paponte

ShorePower;1205703 said:


> Storms at this rate are going to bankrupt me. Seems like all of my cash is spent each storm on fuel , labor and repairs. Not sure how much more I can float. When will the checks arrive?


I know the feeling. I have about half of my accounts paid from the blizzard, now I have to sit down this week and do a check run for Friday. Guys are getting antsy for their cash. We have about 3 storms worth of salt left, then there's another $7k to lay out, and gonna have to get another ice melt delivery. Oh yeah, fuel bill is due next week too! :crying:


----------



## snoway63

same here only had one check in from the blizzard and still waiting for the rest and just think we may have another storm next week, at least i dont need to worry about 7-11 anymore (thorne in my side) and their paid up


----------



## snoway63

just check out some weather site , and WOW if this storm for next week comes together as it looks like it will boy are we in trouble for some major snow and we thought the blizzard was bad, origanly looked like rain would mix in but now it may be all snow but we'll have to wait and see


----------



## aperfcrcle

snoway63;1206834 said:


> just check out some weather site , and WOW if this storm for next week comes together as it looks like it will boy are we in trouble for some major snow and we thought the blizzard was bad, origanly looked like rain would mix in but now it may be all snow but we'll have to wait and see


pleasee noooo


----------



## aperfcrcle

Hey Paponte, do you haul snow away? If this storm looks promising I might need to do it...


----------



## snowman123

Hopefully this next storm comes as predicted.


----------



## tjdozerman

Does anyone up here have somewhere to store some bulk salt. May have a good buy on some.


----------



## paponte

aperfcrcle;1206865 said:


> Hey Paponte, do you haul snow away? If this storm looks promising I might need to do it...


Yeah, we do it all the time. Majority of the time we move from lot to lot owned by the same company. If you need it hauled and dumped privately I would have to make arrangements with someone fairly local to your site. Were strictly hourly when it comes to hauling, and I can tell you it ain't cheap. Here's some pics from last year, I have new ones from this season, but not on this computer. Thumbs Up


----------



## paponte

tjdozerman;1206971 said:


> Does anyone up here have somewhere to store some bulk salt. May have a good buy on some.


We typically store 80tons, but can hold about 100tons or so. I don't think your going to find a better price this time of year.


----------



## tls22

paponte;1207056 said:


> We typically store 80tons, but can hold about 100tons or so. I don't think your going to find a better price this time of year.


2 years in a row for hauling snow away on LI for you......you know it has been two great winters


----------



## tls22

aperfcrcle;1206856 said:


> pleasee noooo


ditto


----------



## snoway63

snowman123;1206962 said:


> Hopefully this next storm comes as predicted.


How did you do with this small storm snowman, did they call you out


----------



## docsgmc

what are we hearing about tuesday????? rumor has it,it will be a big one


----------



## snowman123

I did good got 7 hours out it was fun but a lot of people parked in the roads so their was a lot of obstacles but it was fun.


----------



## bluerage94

If anyone knows of someone looking to sub or operate equipment during a storm please pass along my info... Nick 1-877-546-2468 - - 631-328-3200 - -


----------



## aperfcrcle

paponte;1207052 said:


> Yeah, we do it all the time. Majority of the time we move from lot to lot owned by the same company. If you need it hauled and dumped privately I would have to make arrangements with someone fairly local to your site. Were strictly hourly when it comes to hauling, and I can tell you it ain't cheap. Here's some pics from last year, I have new ones from this season, but not on this computer. Thumbs Up


ok, theres only 1 lot that i really need it at.. Its in commack. Let me talk to the guy about it and see if he is willing to pay the cash to get some room back, thanks


----------



## snoway63

thats what in hereing a big one is comming


----------



## tjdozerman

bluerage94;1207706 said:


> If anyone knows of someone looking to sub or operate equipment during a storm please pass along my info... Nick 1-877-546-2468 - - 631-328-3200 - -


Bluerage94 I'm interested in some more sub work if you have some available.


----------



## frank96

bluerage94;1207706 said:


> If anyone knows of someone looking to sub or operate equipment during a storm please pass along my info... Nick 1-877-546-2468 - - 631-328-3200 - -


Nick, I am also looking for some sub work. I have a 2008 GMC 2500 with a 8' Boss. My name is Frank and my cell number is (631) 481-6234. Thanks.


----------



## aperfcrcle

looks like the low is going to track more inland this time meaning rain/ice for us. It could still go out further to sea, but i think even if it does, the western side of I-95 will see the blizzard conditions.. Just my 2cents, im no meteorologist but either are half the people on t.v who do the weather.


----------



## paponte

Still too early to tell, but like you say the rain line will be very close again. Probably make out like the storm before last. West and North will be getting pounded!


----------



## aperfcrcle

paponte;1209027 said:


> Still too early to tell, but like you say the rain line will be very close again. Probably make out like the storm before last. West and North will be getting pounded!


hopefully, I dont want another 20"+ storm again. Where do you work around aponte? I think i may have saw one of your green plows the other day


----------



## bob coco

Send the 20" plus inches out to the East end. I'll take it and push it all day long.


----------



## paponte

aperfcrcle;1209081 said:


> hopefully, I dont want another 20"+ storm again. Where do you work around aponte? I think i may have saw one of your green plows the other day


We have accounts from Route 110 in Farmingdale to Waverly Avenue in Patchogue. Majority of our work is in Hauppauge/Islandia Area. It's possible, we have 8 trucks dispatched out of Bay shore, and two loaders in Hauppauge/Islandia, and a skid in East Islip.


----------



## snoway63

Anyone have any thoughts on the storm comming, seems like it may be a lot of rain mixed in with snow, all these different weather sites are driving me nuts,


----------



## aperfcrcle

snoway63;1209971 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the storm comming, seems like it may be a lot of rain mixed in with snow, all these different weather sites are driving me nuts,


Im going go ahead and say snow late tuesday night / early wed. morning then turning to all rain by rush hour on wed. as temps will be well above freezing.. Hopefully we get 2" in before the switch and maybe get a push in..


----------



## snoway63

I just cant see this cold air mass moving that easy, guess its a wait and see game as usual, hope to get a push or two in


----------



## snowman123

I agree with snoway63 I don't see the cold air moving anywhere. I would also like to get a good push in.


----------



## snoway63

was just checking out one of the computer models and it doesnt show the cold air going anywhere and the other models have us right on the line, but if i remember correctly isnt that the way it was looking for the december blizzard then at the last minute everything changed and became an all cold event


----------



## L.I.Mike

I have to figure out a new excuse to call in sick if I plow for the town. But we will all know what happened by thursday.


----------



## snoway63

snowman,
what type of tires are you running,


----------



## jjklongisland

The storm is coming later than expected... more of a Wed/Thurs storm...

http://www.weather.com/outlook/weat...east-coast-clobbering-ahead_2011-01-21?page=2


----------



## snowman123

I bought the truck with brand new Firestone tires they are amazing never got stuck yet knock on wood.


----------



## aperfcrcle

snoway63;1210033 said:


> was just checking out one of the computer models and it doesnt show the cold air going anywhere and the other models have us right on the line, but if i remember correctly isnt that the way it was looking for the december blizzard then at the last minute everything changed and became an all cold event


how? tuesdays low is 30 everywhere I saw.. I would agree with you about the dec. blizzard but the jet is set up way different this time around. the warm air is just going to be shooting up the coast by tuesday... I dont know, I am going to still stand by what i said before haha


----------



## snoway63

IM thinking of going with firestone destination mt for my next set just not to many good ones to choose from for this truck, kinda sucks, you have the wide rims or stock rims


----------



## snoway63

aperfcrcle;1210061 said:


> how? tuesdays low is 30 everywhere I saw.. I would agree with you about the dec. blizzard but the jet is set up way different this time around. the warm air is just going to be shooting up the coast by tuesday... I dont know, I am going to still stand by what i said before haha


I here ya, gonna be close for us this round, and running out of room to push the snow in some areas, so rain might be a good thing


----------



## snowman123

I have the stock wheels they look good.


----------



## paponte

Looks like a sloppy 1-3 as it stands now.


----------



## EdNewman

Snow to rain to snow. Going to be a mess.


----------



## snoway63

Looks like were gonna have a colder solution for our storm when the bulk of the precip comes in according to the computer models hopefully they are right, as of now could be a heavy hit.
their sending a plane in the low down south for more info and will be in the systems by the 12z runs tomorrow, seems like the same model mayhem as the dec blizzard when they all changed at the last minute, guess we will see tomorrow


----------



## snowman123

I hope we get a good snow storm I need it.


----------



## tjdozerman

I have to agree with snowman. Bring it on!!!!!!


----------



## aperfcrcle

where you guys getting this info from? Everything I have seen points to having all rain or barely a mix.


----------



## snoway63

Ill see if i can post the comp model for you, or if you want go to noaa website and click on numerical models and hit north america you can look at the models


----------



## snoway63

cant seem to upload the picture of a comp model to show the storm and cold air being pulled into it


----------



## snoway63

snoway63;1211436 said:


> cant seem to upload the picture of a comp model to show the storm and cold air being pulled into it


the blue line is the 850 (freezing line)


----------



## snoway63

this is the QPF amounts


----------



## snoway63

QPF amounts


----------



## snoway63

may be some mixing issues in the beginning but as the storm intensifies rapidly it will pull in cold air to change over to I believe all snow and not back to rain, Im thinking a sleet snow not rain snow


----------



## aperfcrcle

is this the Canadian model that is always wrong? lol.. I dont know thats showing over a foot for long island and I really just cant see this happening... temps are suppose to be in the 40's the next 2 days... Ill stick by what I said yesterday.


----------



## snoway63

No its the GFS but also the nam is even better then this one as far as the cold air is


----------



## aperfcrcle

snoway63;1211484 said:


> No its the GFS but also the nam is even better then this one as far as the cold air is


the NAM has it barley skimming the coast...


----------



## snoway63

yes exactly but it has an east bias usually changes in the 48 hr range and if not then oh well LOL but we cant trust any of it anyway if we model hug thats why the forecaster are wrong so much model hugging just a good guide, but if you look at the december blizzard their pretty similiar in model guidance right now


----------



## aperfcrcle

snoway63;1211583 said:


> yes exactly but it has an east bias usually changes in the 48 hr range and if not then oh well LOL but we cant trust any of it anyway if we model hug thats why the forecaster are wrong so much model hugging just a good guide, but if you look at the december blizzard their pretty similiar in model guidance right now


hah well you probably know a hell of alot more than me with this. I just dont want another 20"+


----------



## paponte

> I just dont want another 20"+


BABY!! :crying::laughing:


----------



## snoway63

Ill go with 3-6 for now


----------



## snoway63

heres the 12z nam


----------



## snoway63

12 z nam lets see


----------



## snoway63

may have to up amounts but will wait till tommorrow should get some warnings by afternoon


----------



## aperfcrcle

paponte;1211814 said:


> BABY!! :crying::laughing:


haha ya ya easy for you to say mr. payloader.


----------



## paponte

Hey man, you have to put a clause in your contract! You know where to find me... cash in! payup


----------



## snoway63

get ready for some more snow guys, could be heavy wet snow to a powdery snow once the storm gets cranking, too good to be true, great yr so far


----------



## snowman123

This is a great year so fair this storm should be great can't wait.


----------



## jjklongisland

..significant snowfall possible late wednesday into wednesday
night...

Ctz009>012-njz004-006-103>108-nyz071>075-078>081-176>179-260600-
/o.exb.kokx.ws.a.0004.110126t1800z-110127t1500z/
southern fairfield-southern new haven-southern middlesex-
southern new london-eastern passaic-hudson-western bergen-
eastern bergen-western essex-eastern essex-western union-
eastern union-southern westchester-new york (manhattan)-bronx-
richmond (staten island)-kings (brooklyn)-northwestern suffolk-
northeastern suffolk-southwestern suffolk-southeastern suffolk-
northern queens-northern nassau-southern queens-southern nassau-
1200 pm est tue jan 25 2011

...winter storm watch in effect from wednesday afternoon through
thursday morning...

The national weather service in upton has issued a winter storm
watch...which is in effect from wednesday afternoon through
thursday morning.

* locations...northeast new jersey...the new york city
metropolitan area...long island...and coastal connecticut.

* hazards...heavy snow...with a period of a rain and sleet mix at
the onset.

* accumulations...6 or more inches of snow.

* winds...northeast winds of 10 to 15 mph wednesday
afternoon...becoming north and increasing to 15 to 25 mph with
gusts up 30 mph wednesday night...then turning northwest thursday
morning. Highest winds east.

* timing...wednesday afternoon into thursday morning.

* impacts...travel may be hazardous during the wednesday evening
commute and thursday morning commute...with the heaviest snow
falling overnight wednesday.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant
snow...sleet...or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## aperfcrcle

They are saying 4-8.. I'll take it.


----------



## jjklongisland

Its 8:30 and allready snow covered roads in Nassau... It wasnt supposed to start until early afternoon and then change to snow... I am thinking 10" plus...


----------



## docsgmc

whooot whooot!!!!!!!!payup.......i will see my long island boys out there ....be safe and no breaks .....Thumbs Up


----------



## aperfcrcle

these forecasts are teribbbllleee... I wake up to almost an inch and the last time i checked last night it wasnt suppose to start until almost noon... useless people.


----------



## paponte

Unreal. Last update was for a heavy band through 1pm bringing in 2-4. Should have a break after that, then more tonight. We're starting salt and sidewalks as we speak... just can't get anywhere with the traffic!


----------



## aperfcrcle

paponte;1213978 said:


> Unreal. Last update was for a heavy band through 1pm bringing in 2-4. Should have a break after that, then more tonight. We're starting salt and sidewalks as we speak... just can't get anywhere with the traffic!


completely unreal.. apparently the switch will be at noon so I will go give everything a push at noon.. good luck in that traffic aponte, looks really bad on the traffic cams.


----------



## bluerage94

Looks like it will end by early am... at least that helps with the cleanup...


----------



## nymustang50

Saying 3-5 by 2 and then it stops then another 5-9 before 5 am tomorrow...


----------



## linycctitan

nymustang50;1214117 said:


> Saying 3-5 by 2 and then it stops then another 5-9 before 5 am tomorrow...


BINGO!!! Have at it boys! See you out there!


----------



## aperfcrcle

These guys are clowns.. Changed it again to not even stop.. I'm going out now, I'm done listening to these people they clearly have no clue what they are talking about


----------



## nymustang50

Yeah I wish I could go out now just to clean up a little to help with me doing it when it gets compacted but I'm too busy at my daily job.. Going to have to wait till boss lets me out early to do all my stuff..


----------



## snowman123

Good luck to all.


----------



## paponte

Just got back to the office now, made sure everything was sanded and walks were done. It's impossible to push during the day, just opened up a couple traffic lanes here and there. It's not supposed to stop at all now, but it is supposed to get nasty from 9pm till 5am. Just gonna eat something now, and do some paperwork till after rush hour is over, then head out.

On a little FYI side note... I would stock up on any bulk salt that you may need to finish out the season. I was told by a little birdie today that there is quite the shortage at the docks. we will most likely be mixing to hold us over... again.


----------



## snoway63

thanks for the heads up also heard maybe more snow on fri


----------



## aperfcrcle

just got in... gonna try to sleep a bit before.. planning to go out again at midnight


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Snow!!!*

Same here....gonna woof down sweedish meatballs and hit the rack!! Im thinking this is done by 2am. The back edge by midnight is going to be in central NJ. This would be perfect! Good Luck Guys!payup


----------



## aperfcrcle

E-MAN NY;1214678 said:


> Same here....gonna woof down sweedish meatballs and hit the rack!! Im thinking this is done by 2am. The back edge by midnight is going to be in central NJ. This would be perfect! Good Luck Guys!payup


Hit the rack haha i thought that meant sex for some reason.. If it is done by 2 am, life will be goooooodddd Thumbs Up


----------



## jjklongisland

Calling for another 8-12 in for part 2 of the storm starting at around 10 am... over by morning... if its true it will be intense...


----------



## snowman123

jjklongisland what weather channel did you here that on.


----------



## jjklongisland

..WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 AM EST
THURSDAY...

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 AM EST THURSDAY.

* LOCATIONS...PORTIONS OF NORTHEAST NEW JERSEY...NEW YORK CITY
AND SOUTHERN LONG ISLAND.

* HAZARDS...HEAVY SNOW.

* ACCUMULATIONS...8 TO 12 INCHES OF SNOW.

* WINDS...NORTH WINDS OF 10 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 30 MPH ARE
EXPECTED ACROSS NEW YORK CITY AND NORTHEAST NEW JERSEY TONIGHT.

* TIMING...A WINTRY MIX OF SNOW...SLEET...AND FREEZING
RAIN...BECOMING A MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW THIS EVENING INTO
TONIGHT.

* IMPACTS...TRAVEL EXPECTED TO BE HAZARDOUS DURING THE EVENING
COMMUTE AND THURSDAY MORNING COMMUTE...WITH THE HEAVIEST SNOW
FALLING THIS EVENING INTO THE OVERNIGHT TONIGHT. NEAR BLIZZARD
CONDITIONS POSSIBLE ACROSS SOUTHEASTERN PORTIONS OF LONG ISLAND
LATE THIS EVENING INTO THE OVERNIGHT.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER
CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW
ARE FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS. ONLY TRAVEL IN AN
EMERGENCY. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL...KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT...FOOD...
AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY.


National Weather Service and also on Accuweather last updated at 6pm

Its freezing rain by be for the last hour...


----------



## snowman123

Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## snoway63

some pretty heavy hail and snow starting to come down pretty intense, getting ready to roll out keep it safe gang, and make some green


----------



## jjklongisland

The weather said it broke a record at 5" per hour...

I got a total of 10" in Sayville. My buddy said he has a 18" in Port Jeff...


----------



## aperfcrcle

what an absolute nightmare...


----------



## jjklongisland

40% chance of snow friday/saturday (3"-6") from an Alberta Clipper storm and possibly another storm Tuesday...


----------



## snoway63

This one was hairy not ready for a fri snowfall let alone tues


----------



## jjklongisland

Some pretty cool stats in this vid along with the 1 to 3" clipper storm on Sat. and the next possible major storm wed/thur...

http://www.accuweather.com/video/90586657001/record-snowstorm-over-more-sn.asp


----------



## paponte

This is crazy. We have a meeting with two clients on Monday. Seems everyone is over their snow budget and want to talk about options. Hmmm.... Pay me what you owe me, and I'll go on vacation and don't have anything else plowed?


----------



## jjklongisland

Tell them the only option they have is to pay you to load out there existing snow to make room for more... Lets remember, most of our snow comes in February which is still a few days away...


----------



## paponte

> Lets remember, most of our snow comes in February which is still a few days away...


You've got that right. we still have a month and a half left of our snowiest time of year. That's the part that's scary, being that everyone is over budget already and were just about half way through. That means working... and not getting paid Which we all can't afford.


----------



## aperfcrcle

paponte;1217019 said:


> This is crazy. We have a meeting with two clients on Monday. Seems everyone is over their snow budget and want to talk about options. Hmmm.... Pay me what you owe me, and I'll go on vacation and don't have anything else plowed?


Option 1- pay what is owed 
Option 2? Well lets not talk about option 2 (in thick italian accent)


----------



## lawnboy11

This season is a great example of why set seasonal prices are lame!

I would want to myself if I was getting paid a fixed amount for the season this year. I'd also do a crappy job. Would basically have already lost out on some money and be working for free the rest of the year. I guess one could have limits on the total amount of snow in the contract, but still....people would freak out....though they are gonna freak out when they see the Jan bill, but so am I payup! I would however imagine that it's worth the price of having a snow removal service when the risk of getting hurt (slip and falls, pulled muscles, broken bones, heart attacks, etc.) is huge-especially to older folks as many of our clients are. What would you pay to not break a hip or have someone do so on your property- at any age?

I'm gonna get January invoices out by Monday 1/31...hand delivered...this way if anyone complains about the bill I'll hear it by Weds and will no longer service their account when the next giant storm comes! Brilliant. Though to be fair all of my customers are pretty cool and reasonable and didn't complain about the 12/26 storm bill. But...that was 1 or 2 snows in December- this Jan is 5 or 6 so far (can't remember- brain foggy- been worknig for 3 days doing snow!). I think I'll put a blurb about the not breaking a hip idea on my invoice this month- to make everyone feel better.

I hope y'all kicked ass this storm- be safe, have fun, make $, don't take no BS.

time for


----------



## lawnboy11

aperfcrcle;1217225 said:


> Option 1- pay what is owed
> Option 2? Well lets not talk about option 2 (in thick italian accent)


Yo,
I was once digging landscape bed edges at a customer's house with an all steel spade in the spring. Out of the door comes the guy from 2 houses over who still owed me money from snow removal in the winter. I hate that crap. I walked over to him to see what was up, yo. I then relaized I had the spade with me! I felt very Italian! Once I did realize that I could have looked a little threatening (dirty, sweaty dude with shovel) I quickly assured him that I just happened to have the spade with me. No offense Italians (tho I have a small percentage of Italian genes so I can say it ) All was fine, got paid a couple days later and still work for him to this day. 
Yo.


----------



## lawnboy11

wesport :yow!: laundry


----------



## snoway63

I always hand deliver my invoices this way they cant say they didnt get it, and like you said then they can voice any concerns whether it be the bill or service.
Still waiting to be paid from the past storms let alone this last one, was paid for Dec from all accounts, they seem to be comming in slow this yr, also like paponte said some are over budget already.
thinking I might approach some clients that make me alittle nervous about getting all my money and letting them know, they must be paid in full before next snowfall to keep service, what do you guys think about that, would it be unprofessional, most of the businesses i do are pay up front , my contract states 15 day but i usually let them go to 30


----------



## snowman123

That was a great snow storm hope this next snow storm turns out to be great also. Snoway63 you are the best weather person you could not have gotten that last storm more right it was exactly what you said it would be.


----------



## jjklongisland

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/45062/groundhog-day-storm-may-affect-1.asp

Could be a big boy


----------



## paponte

We bill net 15 after every storm, hoping we get paid in 30 days... some take 45. If you are behind on payments, and we feel you can't pay in a timely manner we will send a certified denial of service letter. At that point they are in breach of contract.


----------



## snoway63

I do the same bill for 15 days and usually always get it in 30 , but i have one customer this yr thats making me a bit nervous, guess Ill just wait it out, they been with me for 10 yrs


----------



## snoway63

snowman123;1217646 said:


> That was a great snow storm hope this next snow storm turns out to be great also. Snoway63 you are the best weather person you could not have gotten that last storm more right it was exactly what you said it would be.


I just follow the weather from different sites plus the computer models, also from past yrs of weather,which I believe most guys do the same,
How did you do on this last one Snowman


----------



## snowman123

I did great I got 17 hours out. How did you do Snoway63


----------



## snoway63

Did good, was some amazing snowfall rates, getting set for the next one on tuesday night, moving snow around in the parking lots to make more room.


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Unreal!!!*

I had laptop in bedroom watching radar on Weathertap.com....the changeover to snow was unreal! Lightning, thunder wind...than, now wind and tremendous snow!!!! 3-4" an hour.....i never saw snow fall as quick as it did between 2-5am. Did good went out at 2am timed it good only had to backtrack on 2 accounts. Almost too much for my CCR3650s but they got through it. Rest up boys for Wednesday


----------



## lawnboy11

E-MAN NY;1218000 said:


> I had laptop in bedroom watching radar on Weathertap.com....the changeover to snow was unreal! Lightning, thunder wind...than, now wind and tremendous snow!!!! 3-4" an hour.....i never saw snow fall as quick as it did between 2-5am. Did good went out at 2am timed it good only had to backtrack on 2 accounts. Almost too much for my CCR3650s but they got through it. Rest up boys for Wednesday


Got a toro 726 2 stage this year- been using single stages- commanders, honda, 221qs for past 5 years or so and done fine, but I forgot how awesome they are in deep snow compared to single stages, ate thru 5' high icy driveway apron piles- I'm gonna get another for back up now since I'd have been done for without it this last storm. I highly recommend a 2 stage if you don't already have one ( if you can find one on LI ! )

that was crazy sheeeet!


----------



## lawnboy11

Did a quick salting tonight just to be safe- gonna charge people slightly above cost to give everyone a break at this point!


----------



## L.I.Mike

Plowed for Islip for 18 hours, not a bad days work. I have a friend of mine who had the owner of the industrial complex tell him he could not afford to pay him after this last storm because he did not have any more money. He has many unrented units and basically is broke. I see that happening more and more if this snow keeps up.


----------



## aperfcrcle

i hope it rains


----------



## EdNewman

I'm out of places to put snow. Need a quick warm spell in the 70's with some rain, then it can go back to snowing.


----------



## aperfcrcle

EdNewman;1218409 said:


> I'm out of places to put snow. Need a quick warm spell in the 70's with some rain, then it can go back to snowing.


100% agree. I have to put brakes on my truck and i would like to change the oil but i have no time to do anything because i keep having to clean up accounts as we just keep getting hammered.. A week with no snow would be nice..


----------



## lawnboy11

I'm officially crazy.

So is this winter.

...So crazy that I'm going out to O-freakin-hio tomorrow to pick up an extra toro 2 stage blower! Might even get an extra to sell? None to be found around here, even CT. I love the one I have and need a back up. Could not imagine the pain of not having a 2 stage blower for these giant storms. One broken part and I'd be in trouble- the single stages are rough to use on plowed in driveway aprons and walks.

I'm just gonna pretend I'm goin to see The Grateful Dead but instead of Jerry I'll see Sam and Andy the equipment guys! Ha!


----------



## jjklongisland

Wow, thats a long drive for a snow blower... Good Luck... Get back before the next storm... lol


----------



## bob coco

lawnboy11;1218449 said:


> I'm officially crazy.
> 
> So is this winter.
> 
> ...So crazy that I'm going out to O-freakin-hio tomorrow to pick up an extra toro 2 stage blower! Might even get an extra to sell? None to be found around here, even CT. I love the one I have and need a back up. Could not imagine the pain of not having a 2 stage blower for these giant storms. One broken part and I'd be in trouble- the single stages are rough to use on plowed in driveway aprons and walks.
> 
> I'm just gonna pretend I'm goin to see The Grateful Dead but instead of Jerry I'll see Sam and Andy the equipment guys! Ha!


I'm not sure how far your going because I don't know who Sam And Andy are, but I ordered an Ariens 32" Pro series from snowblowersdirect.com and I got it in 2 days. I didn't pay sales tax and the shipping was free. They also had the best price as well.

And for those of you complaining about the snow, You are nuts. Let it snow every day. I plowed for 36 hours straight and my other truck ran 24 hours and my snowblower was going too. I was even hand shovelling Salt/Sand out of the back of my new Dodge with 1,000 miles on it. Everyone went home with full pockets. I was short a driver and lost afew driveways and plowed all day yesterday with 2 trucks and even hit 5 more today.

Let it Snow, Let it Snow, Let it Snow


----------



## EdNewman

bob coco;1219088 said:


> I didn't pay sales tax QUOTE]
> 
> Can you say... audit.


----------



## snowman123

I agree with bob coco let it snow let it snow.


----------



## aperfcrcle

anyone know where I can fill up my tailgate spreader with sand/salt mix? I am down to 1 more garbage can of the yard of sand salt i picked up in the beginning of the winter, and I dont feel like shoveling another yard out of my bed.. Aponte? maybe? hook me up?! haha


----------



## bob coco

aperfcrcle;1219179 said:


> anyone know where I can fill up my tailgate spreader with sand/salt mix? I am down to 1 more garbage can of the yard of sand salt i picked up in the beginning of the winter, and I dont feel like shoveling another yard out of my bed.. Aponte? maybe? hook me up?! haha


Got Mulch in Medford on Peconic Ave. sells it. How much do you need? If it's just a spreader full then just buy a few bags of salt and get some sand from the mason supply. I just shoveled out a half yard from my pickup and threw it away today.


----------



## ljbev

The beach?


----------



## paponte

Hook up huh? what are you a fish? Run to the Depot and get a couple bags of salt and mason sand and mix it right in your spreader. It would be kind of hard loading a tailgate spreader with a 1.5yd bucket.


----------



## paponte

Hey Scottie, that guy still looking to sell the other machine?


----------



## bluerage94

Vinny, I think you're in commack, head over to powercrush in kings park...should be a 2 minute drive for you.


----------



## ljbev

No I thought I told you he only wanted to sell one I missunderstood him. Actually tried to talk him into it the other day. Btw u were right everyone was out of salt except ur fav place in islandia. I wanted to get another machine myself. I made 2X my money back on that one. I'm sending it to New hyde park tomorrow to stack. We got the office (and attached stripcenter) from that apartment guy on hempstead. Seems like I owe you again. Hey do you know that guy w the 2 verizon bldgs personally. He's into us for a ton gotta call him mon


----------



## aperfcrcle

bluerage94;1219257 said:


> Vinny, I think you're in commack, head over to powercrush in kings park...should be a 2 minute drive for you.


thanks man, appreciate it.. I will check it out. How's everything going with you? haven't spoken to you in a while.


----------



## paponte

No, he was referred to me... but I don't know him personally. I wouldn't let anyone get into you this year, people are in over their heads already. I just called an account today to pick up a check on Monday. Told them no tickie no shirtie for Wednesdays storm. Want to talk about a ton... I can buy a nice machine with that check alone.

As far as the salt situation, I have plenty of mixed available, and hooked up with someone else for straight. I'm picking up another 35ton on Monday. I just really need to put up a building for next season, so I can store more as we flew through what we had already. Now if you need it, you have to bend over a little first.


----------



## aperfcrcle

paponte;1219297 said:


> No, he was referred to me... but I don't know him personally. I wouldn't let anyone get into you this year, people are in over their heads already. I just called an account today to pick up a check on Monday. Told them no tickie no shirtie for Wednesdays storm. Want to talk about a ton... I can buy a nice machine with that check alone.
> 
> As far as the salt situation, I have plenty of mixed available, and hooked up with someone else for straight. I'm picking up another 35ton on Monday. I just really need to put up a building for next season, so I can store more as we flew through what we had already. Now if you need it, you have to bend over a little first.


I hear ya man, I flew through it to.. Like I said, i got a yard of mix in the beginning of the season and stored it in cans and etc.. Shoveled it out into the spreader when I needed to refill. The spreader i have holds probably almost a half yard. I might have to just suck it up and get another yard and shovel it out again unless i can find someone with a small bucket that can load me up..


----------



## EdNewman

I've got a 60" bucket if I can help. I've got salt too. I've also got two 1 yd tubs I am not using anymore, might work for you. Call me, we'll work out something. Ed 516-983-3473


----------



## ShorePower

Vinny, How does the bulk work out in the tailgate spreader? I have been buying palleted salt and bagged sand this year for my Meyer Mate 3800. It has vibrator in it, but if the material is only a little wet the thing Sucks. Do you have the same problem with clogging with bulk, or is it dry enough to feed out?


----------



## bluerage94

Aponte, If you're looking to put anything up...start now. Took me two years for site plan to approval with the Town of Islip.


----------



## paponte

Yeah, I know how fast Islip town is. I sent you a PM.


----------



## aperfcrcle

ShorePower;1219823 said:


> Vinny, How does the bulk work out in the tailgate spreader? I have been buying palleted salt and bagged sand this year for my Meyer Mate 3800. It has vibrator in it, but if the material is only a little wet the thing Sucks. Do you have the same problem with clogging with bulk, or is it dry enough to feed out?


mine handles it fine, but it has the vibrator and an auger at the bottom.. I have put some really wet mix in it and it spreads it like a champ... Im not sure if the meyers has the auger in it but i think thats what makes the difference. check out the buyers tgs07


----------



## ShorePower

My meyer has no auger, just a vibrator.. I found an auger for another model meyer TGS online. I'm going to have to modify mine to install the auger. Without the auger, It keeps clogging and I'm ready to kick it off the back of the truck.


----------



## ljbev

Get a V-Box. They have small ones now. Sooo much easier. Just drive and push buttons


----------



## snoway63

Looks like were going into a colder solution for our next storm two big high to the north that probably wont move too much,, just what we want more snow, at least i do


----------



## D Mack

snoway63;1220710 said:


> Looks like were going into a colder solution for our next storm two big high to the north that probably wont move too much,, just what we want more snow, at least i do


What do you think we are looking at?? Weathermen aren't saying. But from what I have heard it is a massive storm.


----------



## snowman123

Snoway63 do you think this next storm has the potential to drop 10+ inches of snow.


----------



## snoway63

hard to say right now but i would say 2-4 at least for tuesday and if the cold air damning stays put we could get a big one again, Have a better idea around midnight


----------



## snoway63

Majority of the time the latitude where a low comes onshore in the west it more then likely will exit on the same latitude on the east coast,try this you will see most of the time it is correct. I learned it by Joe Bastardi on Accuweather.
So if it goes this way this time it would exit off delaware which woould mean good snows for us, something similar to the last storm with freezing rain and sleet in the beginning to all snow after,
It has gone this way for the last two storms,


----------



## snoway63

NOAA has 2-6 of snow by tuesdday night, interesting, as the last storm ?


----------



## snowman123

Hope it goes the same route I would like a big storm again.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

I hope we get a big storm again as well... Even though there is no where to put it... They are now saying snow, then hail...


----------



## snoway63

snowman123;1220803 said:


> Snoway63 do you think this next storm has the potential to drop 10+ inches of snow.


gonna go out on a limb probably


----------



## snowman123

I hope it does.


----------



## E-MAN NY

*2-4 is safe*

Looking at models i cant see a major LI snow event....Low is going by to close to us later Tuesday will not let it be all snow....2-4 and lots of sleet accumulation. My thoughts...Good Luck Guys!


----------



## lawnboy11

Hey guys,

Question for this storm (2/1)....for doing residentials with blowers and shovels (no plows)

If we get 2-4 of snow and then ice on top of that would it be wise to wait until the ice is all done and try to clean it up so there is a layer of snow between pavement and ice?

Or...should i try to keep up with snow as usual (I start route once there are a few inches and just keeeeeep going to end of storm). This way the snow wont be sponge and weigh tons or turn to ice itself also. Hmmmmm.......will be a game time decision I'm sure, but what are your thoughts and plans for this one?

I'm thinking just keep going around and salting in betweeen visits. idk, we'll see i guess!

good luck w/ this sheeeet storm


----------



## docsgmc

i would keep up with it.....salting with the change over...


----------



## lawnboy11

docsgmc;1221911 said:


> i would keep up with it.....salting with the change over...


I believe I will- usually works best and I can't sit still once a flake hits the ground anyway!

Was thinkin a nice little layer of snow under the ice might make it easier to clean in the long run....hmmmmm...I got lotsa salt tho so will try to keep up I guess


----------



## snoway63

Im the same way once it snows am out the door love to be out in it, seems like a sloppy mess comming our way


----------



## paponte

I'm hoping we don't see anything till late morning/afternoon. I have some more machine work to do tonight, and I don't want to me shot tomorrow.


----------



## aperfcrcle

paponte;1222887 said:


> I'm hoping we don't see anything till late morning/afternoon. I have some more machine work to do tonight, and I don't want to me shot tomorrow.


thats what its lookin like.. probably will go out at around 11 or noon to do a push and put some sand down. gonna be a wet, rainy one.


----------



## bluerage94

Looked at 3 different weather services and got 3 different forecasts...? scratching my head...?


----------



## aperfcrcle

bluerage94;1223180 said:


> Looked at 3 different weather services and got 3 different forecasts...? scratching my head...?


ya man.. they are saying the island is a rapidly different forecast then the city and westward and northward... I think we are on the rain side this time.. maybe some of my monster piles will shrink ::fingers crossed::


----------



## lawnboy11

This is the official forecast from NWS.


----------



## aperfcrcle

lawnboy11;1223196 said:


> View attachment 92447
> 
> This is the official forecast from NWS.


hahah that is awesome... but sadly true..


----------



## paponte

Glad we didn't get slamed.. I'm shot. Spent all day yesterday and last night in a machine, went out and salted everyone and did walks, then had to do a MONSTER walk that hasn't been touched all season along a major road. One walk two guys, dingo and a blower 4.5hrs straight. I'm beat. Shower time, diner then I'm sleeping. Wake up tomorrow and salt once again. Gotta order a new door for the loader too. Freaking thing froze shut, and we shattered it trying to get it open. Oh well, so is life in the snow business.


----------



## aperfcrcle

What's everyones plan for today? Not enough to plow and to wet to sand


----------



## paponte

aperfcrcle;1225447 said:


> What's everyones plan for today? Not enough to plow and to wet to sand


Better check that. We've been salt/sanding all morning. There's nothing but a sheet of ice under all that rain. Going to scrape one community that's slushy now then were done. It's supposed to be 25 tonight, and tomorrow a high of 28, so whatever is on the ground WILL be ice.


----------



## aperfcrcle

paponte;1225459 said:


> Better check that. We've been salt/sanding all morning. There's nothing but a sheet of ice under all that rain. Going to scrape one community that's slushy now then were done. It's supposed to be 25 tonight, and tomorrow a high of 28, so whatever is on the ground WILL be ice.


really? is the salt helping at all or just diluting immediately? I was gonna go out when it stops, try and push some slush, throw some sand/salt and let the sun do some work on it.


----------



## plowinli

Does anybody know where I can get bulk rocksalt, I am in Suffolk the Patchogue area? 631 433-7449


----------



## paponte

aperfcrcle;1225477 said:


> really? is the salt helping at all or just diluting immediately? I was gonna go out when it stops, try and push some slush, throw some sand/salt and let the sun do some work on it.


Were primarily using for the sand aspect for traction.


----------



## paponte

plowinli;1225533 said:


> Does anybody know where I can get bulk rocksalt, I am in Suffolk the Patchogue area? 631 433-7449


Good luck with that one, most places are out. I'd sell you some but but everyone is home now, and it would be like $175yd. It's tough getting more this time of year especially with the winter were having.


----------



## tjdozerman

Well what is everyone thinking bout storm coming in this weekend?


----------



## snowman123

Accuweather says it could be all rain we will just have to wait and see I hope it snows. This last storm was a mess.


----------



## snowman123

Hope it snows.


----------



## plowinli

paponte;1225542 said:


> Good luck with that one, most places are out. I'd sell you some but but everyone is home now, and it would be like $175yd. It's tough getting more this time of year especially with the winter were having.


Thanks, but that's a llitle too steep for me. Now if you would be willing to take $90 that's an other story. I'm not looking to buy your supply I've been using bagged salt, but I now have a new spreader for bulk salt, so now I'm looking for local bulk salt suppliers.


----------



## paponte

plowinli;1226543 said:


> Thanks, but that's a llitle too steep for me. Now if you would be willing to take $90 that's an other story. I'm not looking to buy your supply I've been using bagged salt, but I now have a new spreader for bulk salt, so now I'm looking for local bulk salt suppliers.


Good luck with that one. I'd sell you all you wanted at that price... maybe if it were still November! I can't get bulk for that cheap this time of year. If you find someone for under a hundred bucks a yard, please let us all know.


----------



## ljbev

Figure out how much a yard costs when u buy it by the bag. Probably like $400 a yd. Now u want bargain in middle of worst winter in decades after an ice storm??


----------



## aperfcrcle

Bluerage, thanks for the heads up about powercrush. Went there today and loaded up the tailgate... Nice guys, reasonable price. Pretty sure I saw some bulk salt there to Aponte but I didnt ask about it. I know they limit sand/salt to 5 yards a person though so it might be worth it to give a call.


----------



## paponte

Yes, they have bulk salt but not much left, hence the limiting so spare what they have. They are owned by the Ketcham Group .Alot of guys are only selling salt/sand, not straight as that is what they have left to mix. Anyone that is sell is straight between $165-$175yd. If you find cheaper... better stock up.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

They are saying snow Saturday into Sunday, Hope its snow and not ice....


----------



## snowman123

I hope it is all snow also.


----------



## aperfcrcle

its going to be rain. maybe next week... time to catch up on the


----------



## paponte

Don't think were going to get anything this tie around. They are talking something major for Thursday we have to watch.


----------



## plowinli

ljbev;1226821 said:


> Figure out how much a yard costs when u buy it by the bag. Probably like $400 a yd. Now u want bargain in middle of worst winter in decades after an ice storm??


I'm just asking where I can buy it, yes I know it is near the end of the season and I am don't have a problem with what paponte needs to get to sell some of his own stock. If I had the spreader at the beginning of the season I would have my own stock pile and a list of suppliers if I needed more. But I don't live in a perfect world so now I am tying to find suppliers and yes I know I will have to pay a premium.


----------



## ShorePower

http://www.local.com/business/details/speonk-ny/hampton-sand-corp-111490816/

Hampton sand supply in speonk. On Speonk Riverhead rd. 25 mins from Patchogue


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Happy!!!*

Man was i happy to awake at 5am and see no accumulation!!! Looks like a rain event, that puts us all in the clear for tomorrow to enjoy a great game, eat our faces off and down some cold brewskies!!!! Enjoy guys! We deserve it!!!payuppayup


----------



## bluerage94

Looks like next week may make up for it...Tuesday and Thursday.


----------



## snowman123

Ya next week looks like a good week.


----------



## aperfcrcle

could see some action next week, maybe... all the forecasts ive been looking at are showing quite the warming trend for the week of the 14th... could be lookin at mid 50* temps..


----------



## paponte

Looks like another rain event. It's going to rain now for the rest of the season... because I just took another salt delivery. That's my luck. Looks like a miss for the Thursday storm so far also, and the weather pattern is changing as well.


----------



## snowman123

According to the weather it looks like winter is over  I hope that is not true.


----------



## aperfcrcle

snowman123;1232204 said:


> According to the weather it looks like winter is over  I hope that is not true.


its not overrrr... it just taking a nap until it beats on us again


----------



## snowman123

Hope your right aperfcrcle I enjoy plowing.


----------



## aperfcrcle

I hope im right to... Haha... Just took the plow off and I'm going to take the truck to a self serve car wash and powerwash the hell out the under carriage.. I am kind of glad we are getting a week long lull in the action for that reason alone.. And I need brakes and oil change to


----------



## snowman123

Good idea I am also going to take my plow off.


----------



## bluerage94

You do know what happens when you take the plow off...???


----------



## aperfcrcle

bluerage94;1232671 said:


> You do know what happens when you take the plow off...???


apparently a whole lot of rain haha. Washed the truck up today real good. All the people at the car wash were looking at me like i was out of my mind as i was crawling under my truck with the power washer but whatever, its all clean now. Got home and sprayed it all with fluid film again. I couldnt believe the amount of tiny scratches i got just from this winter. must be all those bushes i rubbed up against on my effin resi drives :angry:


----------



## aperfcrcle

not looking so good for us guys... looks like we are out of the pattern, time for a february thaw and a pretty mild march by the sound of it...


----------



## nymustang50

NOO :crying::crying::crying: I want more snow..


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

Looks like we arent getting too much snow again.. Warm here today


----------



## aperfcrcle

had that spring smell in the air today haha


----------



## linycctitan

Won't be surprised if we get a wet & heavy 3-6 incher before all is said and done. Yeah the trough pattern has flattened and we might be flirting with 60* by Friday, but this has all happened before. I remember back, probably 15 or so years ago, the 2nd half of Feb and beginning of March were very warm, plenty of stuff starting to bud, gave the truck its spring cleaning, put the summer wheel/tires back on, partied in the back of the truck at the RP St. Patty's parade in shorts & t-shirt, then BAM!, 2 or 3 days later I was hooking the plow back up at 2am with 4" on the ground already and snowing like a *******! If I remember correctly, I think we got like 6 or 8 by the time it was done. 2 days later it was back in the 60's but everyone was afraid to put their equipment away again until late April. So it can and does happen from time to time! lol


----------



## aperfcrcle

cross your fingers for next week guys.. got a storm coming in, all we gotta do is pray it stays south instead of north.


----------



## snoway63

Ive been watching the same thing,keep our fingers crossed for sure


----------



## snowman123

Lets hope it hits us I would like to plow.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

Hopefully we get this, Beautiful out today but would like to see it snow again...


----------



## paponte

Haha, I don't think it's over just yet. I think we have at least one more event, possibly two before were done.


----------



## aperfcrcle

paponte;1245821 said:


> Haha, I don't think it's over just yet. I think we have at least one more event, possibly two before were done.


I agree.. I actually did lawn estimates all morning, just got in. People are apparently thinking spring after that 60* day. I dont mind, the best lawn customers are the kind that call in feb. and early march. Thumbs Up


----------



## tjdozerman

I need to get a yard or 2 of salt today. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## paponte

tjdozerman;1247246 said:


> I need to get a yard or 2 of salt today. Can anyone help me out?


I'll be at the shop later this afternoon in Bay Shore if you need.


----------



## tjdozerman

Thanks . I live in bay shore so I will get with you later on.


----------



## tjdozerman

Where are you located? Or just give me a call 320 6549 thanks.


----------



## paponte

I'm on 5th Avenue. Been a little lazy today though.. I'm still home. was going to put the plow on the pickup, just hasn't happened as of yet . I've got plenty of salt though if you need, I'll pm you my info, even if you needed to grab some this evening.


----------



## aperfcrcle

put the plow back on just incase.. fingers crossed


----------



## cturrisi

Put the plow on, snowblower and 8 bags of salt for sidewalks on the truck.


----------



## snowman123

I just put the plow on the truck hope we get a great snow storm.


----------



## snoway63

gonna go out on a limb and say 3-6 with the two waves comming through have fun guys


----------



## aperfcrcle

snoway63;1247938 said:


> gonna go out on a limb and say 3-6 with the two waves comming through have fun guys


6!? i don think thats gonna happen.. i think we will be lucky if we push 3"


----------



## paponte

It's possible... who knows. Were all ready to roll. Guess we'll just have to wait and see. I've got the feeling though.


----------



## FoxFord

Not looking too good.
Mt. Holly radar showing precip drying up before it hits NJ
Still, plow is on the truck just in case!
Here's hoping....


----------



## E-MAN NY

*All Ready!*

Put the plow on this am...set off firestorm of neighbors asking how much!!! when!!! Have 10 bags of calcium, CCRs just got all new paddles!! It was a nice warm week to catch up. Good Luck if any falls guys. Im in NYC now and nothing falling in Manhattan.


----------



## Stan

Anyone here plow for Brookhaven aka Crookhaven?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=119775


----------



## aperfcrcle

that was fun. all done, hope everyone else is making out ok.


----------



## paponte

Stan;1248399 said:


> Anyone here plow for Brookhaven aka Crookhaven?
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=119775


Nope, no more subbing for us. We used to run a couple of trucks with Islip and Babylon, but not anymore. By the time I pay my drivers and overhead I don't make [email protected] They haven't upped pay in a couple of years, and last year wouldn't let one of my drivers take dinner or even any breaks. I hear other towns are slow paying this year too, because they are reviewing all of the GPS records. I don't need that headache.


----------



## paponte

Put in 10hrs. Pushed everyone besides two which we just salted. Just enough to ass some padding to the pocket, since it was a holiday we ran skeleton crew.


----------



## vinnys

"Anyone here plow for Brookhaven aka Crookhaven?"
Got a lot of guys here that are not to happy. Rumors flying all around. Heard sand and salt suppliers got paid, but not the subs. The big boy is on vacation untill the day after the next meeting. So we will not even be discussed untill the second week in March. Then a few more weeks for the $$$$$. BUT.... we should be paid for January, thats a different budget. Sometimes I feel like a mushroom...Kept in the dark and fed nothing but B.S.. Who knows what's going on.....We will see!!!


----------



## linycctitan

Nice quick little hit, good morning melt, now the temps are dropping so anything that didn't dry will ice up. Looks like we may get a few more like this over the next couple weeks. We shall see.


----------



## aperfcrcle

linycctitan;1249133 said:


> Nice quick little hit, good morning melt, now the temps are dropping so anything that didn't dry will ice up. Looks like we may get a few more like this over the next couple weeks. We shall see.


everything is freezing up pretty fast... about to go back out and check up on everything... by the way, anyone know where qualitysr has been or any other of the L.I plowsite regulars? this year is weird, havnt seen one post from him.


----------



## linycctitan

Yeah, come to think of it, not a peep from Richie this season that I recall.


----------



## aperfcrcle

another 2-4 sat. night!???!! payup


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Sat night!*

Very up in the air forecast? Accu says 1-3......this would be great! A weekend event, no rushing to clear everyone....lets hope!payup


----------



## snoway63

Havent heard anything about snow?


----------



## aperfcrcle

snoway63;1252647 said:


> Havent heard anything about snow?


accuweather is the only one at the moment saying accumulation.. so im going to go with them!


----------



## linycctitan

Yeah, they are still talking 1-3 for Sat nite, and MAYBE a final "Big One" around the 6th. We shall see.


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Keep Hope Alive!!*

Thursday am? Ingredients are there....we shall see!!


----------



## EdNewman

As much as I would like otherwise, I think we are done. Too bad, I'd love to use up the rest of this salt.


----------



## Stan

E-MAN NY;1269507 said:


> Thursday am? Ingredients are there....we shall see!!


Ground temp way too warm


----------



## bluerage94

Plows are off...........Hmmmm


----------



## EdNewman

Looking like I may be wrong. 1-2" in forecast.


----------



## aperfcrcle

EdNewman;1270353 said:


> Looking like I may be wrong. 1-2" in forecast.


might get a push in!


----------



## linycctitan

We'll see what happens. It always amazes me how people don't think snow can still stick in March & April. I keep hearing "ground temps are too warm now", "it's been too warm for too long for it to really snow". Unless you have just moved here within the past few years, you should know that we've had plenty of "springtime" snowstorms where we've ended up with as much as 8" or better after weeks in the 50's & 60's! Granted they are more usually quick hitting 2-4's, but that's enough to get out and push...right? I would be happy if it didn't snow again, but if it does, that's fine too. All my stuff is cleaned up and ready to be put away, but will remain accessible until the end of April. I got caught off guard once, never again.


----------



## aperfcrcle

weather channel talking 3-5 tonight


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Just in case!*

Just put the blade on! Dont want to wake up to a push with no blade. For the first time i can remember i dont want one last SNOW? I think im getting old. Good luck guys if we get a couple.


----------



## Stan

linycctitan;1270990 said:


> We'll see what happens. It always amazes me how people don't think snow can still stick in March & April. I keep hearing "ground temps are too warm now", "it's been too warm for too long for it to really snow". Unless you have just moved here within the past few years, you should know that we've had plenty of "springtime" snowstorms where we've ended up with as much as 8" or better after weeks in the 50's & 60's! Granted they are more usually quick hitting 2-4's, but that's enough to get out and push...right? I would be happy if it didn't snow again, but if it does, that's fine too. All my stuff is cleaned up and ready to be put away, but will remain accessible until the end of April. I got caught off guard once, never again.


Lived here all my life and have plowed a little over 30 years so if you do the math it makes me old enough to be your daddy...lol. There's a lot of information that comes to play. Ground temp which has been way above freezing for the past several weeks. Then you have surface temp and take in consideration your wind chill factor and duration of those temps. Today has been above freezing with mixed snow, rain, and sleet leaving the asphalt wet. Remember warm air rises? The ground is warm and yes the surface temp will freeze making this storm more of a salt event for the early commute. Even with unsalted areas that warm ground temp will eventually catch up to the ice which will turn to slush. With that said any remaining slush will freeze into Saturday morning.
Personally I would be more concerned about next week if anything. Wind chill will be down into the 20's at least until Tuesday, highs into the low 40's.
Am I right?..maybe, maybe not but am known to make mistakes and fess up to them. Quite honestly, I have never got caught with my pants down. Just as you I have cleaned, painted, getting ready to store. All 6 trucks are ready rock.
I hope we get a blizzard!


----------



## bluerage94

Looking to pickup a few more reliable subs...

PM me if there's any interest.... 

or 631-328-3200


----------

